# METAL - enter @ your own risk



## Marshall

Fear Factory - Disassemble - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Fear Factory - Depraved Mind Murder - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

FEAR FACTORY - POWERSHIFTER | Official Music Video - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Fear Factory - The Metallic Division - YouTube


----------



## K1

I made this thread a sticky so post away brother


----------



## Marshall

K1 said:


> I made this thread a sticky so post away brother



Gotta love it man !  

Gonna be some good gym tunes up in here


----------



## Marshall

Fear Factory-Oxidizer-Mechanize - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82

*Great sticky*

YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

:sHa_thumb5:Good thread:sHa_thumb2:


----------



## Rory

Hollywood Undead - Undead - YouTube :headbang:


----------



## mastadon

Lamb of God 


Lamb of God - Redneck - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Good Lamb of God tune right here ! 


Lamb of God - Ruin - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Crazy vid on this one. Some crushing metal for our Hispanic Headbangin' brothers. 


Brujeria - Vayan sin miedo - video no oficial - YouTube


----------



## lawnjanitor

I love some FF and LOG.

Still one of my favs...


Fear Factory - Replica - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Another bone jarring masterpiece from Brujeria


Brujeria - Consejos Narcos - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Brujeria - Brujerizmo ("Witchcraft") - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Excellent choice, lawnjanitor ! 

Always one of their best live tunes:


Fear Factory - 03 - Smasher/Devourer - YouTube


----------



## lawnjanitor

Marshall said:


> Excellent choice, lawnjanitor !
> 
> Always one of their best live tunes:
> 
> Fear Factory - 03 - Smasher/Devourer - YouTube


I used to crush some heavy weights to this song^^^^
I love just about everything on that album...this one is my fav on obsolete.


Fear Factory - 05 - Descent - YouTube


----------



## lawnjanitor

CHIMAIRA BABY!


Chimaira - The Year of The Snake (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Man, the 80's were the birth of hardcore. Sabbath laid the groundwork and then it exploded during the decade. Celtic Frost reborn as Triptykon doing an oldie but goodie. 


Triptykon - Babylon Fell LIVE at Wacken 2011 - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Anyone who watched Headbangers Ball back in the 90's will remember this one for sure  


Prong - Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck - YouTube


----------



## lawnjanitor

Marshall said:


> Anyone who watched Headbangers Ball back in the 90's will remember this one for sure
> 
> Prong - Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck - YouTube



Hell yeah I have that album PRONG babay!


----------



## lawnjanitor

Marshall said:


> Anyone who watched Headbangers Ball back in the 90's will remember this one for sure
> 
> Prong - Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck - YouTube



Hell yeah I have that album PRONG babay!


----------



## ProFIT

Marshall said:


> Anyone who watched Headbangers Ball back in the 90's will remember this one for sure
> 
> Prong - Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck - YouTube



Oh shit, Headbangers ball:headbang:


----------



## PRIDE

Marshall said:


> Anyone who watched Headbangers Ball back in the 90's will remember this one for sure
> 
> Prong - Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck - YouTube



The Headbangers Ball was the shit back in the day:sFi_vikingax:


----------



## Marshall

Crank it up a notch with the masters of speed. Imo this is one of the best 'drummed' speed metal songs ever recorded. A perfect performance for the legendary Lombardo.


Slayer - Born Of Fire [HQ] (With Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## K1

One of my favorites of ALL time:


Array


----------



## K1

Another great one by them:


Array


----------



## K1

If we want to get into some hardcore shit:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0eRmVbNQJ8[/ame]


----------



## K1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP5pCr6JWBA[/ame]


----------



## K1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3eYBpa8UgQ[/ame]


----------



## K1

Always liked this one!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPf9c9wFsGY[/ame]


----------



## Marshall

Sheer Terror reminds me of when some of the punk bands cranked it up a notch to "cross over" into the speed/thrash metal craze in the late 80's. 


D.R.I - Redline [LIVE At The Ritz, N.Y '87 HD] - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Another crossover band from those days that were pretty cool. English Dogs were one of James Hetfield's personal favorites, btw.


English Dogs - The Eye of Shamhan - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Go allllllllll the way back to 1985. I had just started dabbling into hardcore with Venom (whom Metallica used to open up for on tour, ya it's true). I went over to my friends house and he put this album on while he went to take a shower before we went out partying. This song was first of course, and it completely blew me away, changed my musical tastes forever. Not to mention it was followed by Ride the Lightning and For Whom the Bell Tolls. 

By the time he got back and I had listened to side 1, my jaw was on the floor. I had lived, ate and slept Black Sabbath until then, which were the heaviest ever by far, even up to that point. But this was the beginning of a new generation of metal.


Metallica - Fight Fire With Fire (Live in Mexico City) [Orgullo, Pasión, y Gloria] - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

'85 was a good year, lol !  By the end of it, I had went from Metallica to include Slayer, Sodom, Possessed, Exodus, Blessed Death, Anthrax, Megadeth and Bathory, probably a few more into the super charged cassette deck in my Trans Am. Good times  


Exodus - And Then There Were None - YouTube


----------



## IRONFIST

Great thread guys!! I was always into the hardcore scene growing up!!


----------



## Marshall

Another 80's classic from the old Celtic Frost crew - Triptykon. I think this vid is great, it really captures the raw, punishing sound of them live.


TRIPTYKON - procreation of the wicked..- METALFEST - JAWORZNO - 1.06.2012 - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Entering into the dark realm of Norwegian Black Metal - tread lightly, not for the faint of heart  


Gorgoroth - Wound Upon Wound - Subtitulado en español - YouTube


----------



## K1

Any of you guys ever get to hit an old school hardcore show at the original CBGBs before it went under...A bad ass environment!!


----------



## K1

MadBall


Madball - Down By Law - YouTube


----------



## K1

Madball - Set it Off


Madball - Set it off - YouTube


----------



## K1

Sick of it All - World Full of Hate


Sick Of It All - World Full Of Hate - YouTube


----------



## K1

Judge - Hold me Back


Judge - Hold Me Back - YouTube


----------



## K1

Judge - Storm


Judge-The Storm - YouTube


----------



## K1

Sheer Terror - Can't Hate Enough


Sheer Terror - Just Can't Hate Enough (Studio Version) - YouTube


----------



## K1

Saw these guys live with Sick of it All and Madball

Agnostic Front - Crucified


Agnostic Front - Crucified - YouTube


----------



## K1

Saw these guys live many times!!

The Bruisers - Iron Chin


The Bruisers - Iron Chin - YouTube


----------



## K1

The Bruisers - Intimidation


The Bruisers-- Intimidation - YouTube


----------



## K1

The Bruisers - Nation of Fire


The Bruisers- Nation On Fire - YouTube


----------



## K1

Saw these guys when I was down south...Drank a few beers with them...Great group of guys, real political!!

Anti-Heros - Rock 'n' Roll Fantasy


anti heros-rock n roll fantasy - YouTube


----------



## K1

Anti-Heros - Return to Manzanar


ANTI HEROS - RETURN TO MANZANAR - YouTube


----------



## K1

Youth Defense League - Blue Pride


Youth Defense League - Blue Pride - YouTube


----------



## IRONFIST

K1 said:


> Any of you guys ever get to hit an old school hardcore show at the original CBGBs before it went under...A bad ass environment!!



Been there, was a great place! It has since reopened but it is nothing like it use to be.


----------



## Marshall

This thread is kicking ass, definitely for men only !


----------



## powders101

Great thread guys! Some bands on here that I have not heard since the late 80's!!


----------



## K1

Marshall said:


> This thread is kicking ass, definitely for men only !



Definitely...This thread is going to be a great old school bands thread!!


----------



## Marshall

Ya Man ! 


BIOHAZARD - PUNISHMENT - LIVE AT FULL FORCE 2008 (OFFICIAL HD VERSION) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Ok, another jaw dropping, music-life changing moment for me. By 1989 speed metal had reached it's zenith. Everyone was playing at supersonic speeds by this point. So the new kid on the block, "Death Metal" burst on the scene. Morbid Angel, Deicide, Bolt Thrower were first to arrive.

Kind of weird, but same scenario was when I got turned on to Metallica. Was over at a friends house, he had just picked up this CD and said you gotta listen to this. We didn't know what to make of it at first. The distorted vocals, tuned down guitars and machine gun style snare drum that was even faster than speed metal. It took a few listens to get it, but I knew 1 thing; I liked it !  


Bolt Thrower - Through The Eyes of Terror


----------



## K1

Bruisers - Never Fall


The Bruisers - Never Fall - YouTube


----------



## K1

Bruisers - My Pride


The Bruisers - My Pride - YouTube


----------



## K1

Bruisers - American Night


The Bruisers - American Night - YouTube


----------



## K1

Some old school English Oi muscle

The Business - Real Enemy


The Business - Real Enemy - YouTube


----------



## K1

Last Resort - Violence in our Minds


the last resort violence in our minds - YouTube


----------



## K1

Blitz - Someone's Gonna Die 


Blitz - Someone's Gonna Die - YouTube


----------



## K1

Blitz - Razors in the Night


Blitz - Razors in the Night - YouTube


----------



## K1

4Skins - Chaos


4Skins- chaos - YouTube


----------



## K1

4Skins - ACAB


4skins- ACAB - YouTube


----------



## K1

4Skins - One Law


4-Skins - One Law For Them - YouTube


----------



## K1

4Skins - On the Streets


The 4 Skins - On The Streets - YouTube


----------



## K1

Dropkick Murphys - Shipping off to Boston


Dropkick Murphys - I'm Shipping Up To Boston ..with lyrics - YouTube


----------



## K1

The Misfits - Skulls


Misfits- Skulls - YouTube


----------



## K1

The Misfits - Eagles Dare


The Misfits - Where Eagles Dare - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Kind of an unknown oldie but goodie here. Pretty punishing riff.


GeeZeR - Black Science - Box of Six - YouTube


----------



## K1

Type O Negative - Summer Girl


Type O Negative Summer Girl (Banned Version - Summer Breeze) - YouTube







Type O Negative - Summer Breeze

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNGee0_pXxY[/ame]


----------



## K1

Type O Negative - Don't Want to be Me


Type O Negative - I Don't Wanna Be Me - YouTube


----------



## K1

Type O Negative - Black No.1


type o negative - Black No. 1 - The Least Worst Of - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Damn, feels like a lifetime ago when Type-O were big !


----------



## Marshall

The intro to this song is crushing. Great vocals by Satyr (Satyricon) and drumming by Hellhammer (Mayhem).


Thorns - Interface To God - YouTube


----------



## powders101

You guys have some pretty good bands listed in here!


----------



## Marshall

This video/song is great for a couple reasons. It has legendary Death frontman Chuck Schuldiner (RIP) and it's a great example of the 80's headbanging, long hair, furious speed metal riffing that you'll ever see from 1:23 to 2:25, definitely worth a watch.

Saw them in '89 and '90. An amazing, on point, live band.


Death - Forgotten Past


----------



## Marshall

This one is for the guitarists on the board. Now, I've seen Destruction live several times and they've never played this song. I'd always assumed it's just too difficult to replicate. The speed is so intense and the riffing so intricate, I figured the guitar player just didn't want to tackle it live.

Here's the studio version, listen to 1:43 - 3:33. It's just amazing the talent that this guitarist has (Destruction was a 3 man group back then). 


Destruction - United by Hatred







Finally, must be a roadie clip from back in the day, but here's a live performance of the song to compare it to. I'm telling you man, the ability that this guy has as a guitarist is phenomenal. I think the hardcore bands have always been under appreciated in that regard. 

Just watch the effort and the speed that this guy is cranking out live from 1:50 - 3:50. He's all over the fret board like a frickin' beast, hair flying everywhere, not even looking at what he's doing most of the time ! Amazing !!  


Destruction - United by Hatred + Unconscious Ruins live in Venray, 1987


----------



## K1

:headbang:Old school brutha:rockmusic:


----------



## K1

*Crazytown - Toxic*


Crazy Town- Toxic - YouTube


----------



## K1

*Saliva - Click Click Boom*


Saliva - Click Click Boom - YouTube


----------



## K1

*Saliva - Superstar*

Song starts about a minute in.


Saliva - Superstar (Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## K1

*Saliva - Superstar II*


saliva superstar 2 - YouTube


----------



## powders101

I'll throw a couple in here. Have no idea what they are saying but they have a real strong beat. Really odd group though!


Rammstein - Links 2-3-4 - YouTube


----------



## powders101

Rammstein - Ich Will - YouTube


----------



## powders101

Rammstein - Feuer Frei! - YouTube


----------



## powders101

Rammstein - Du Hast - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Good stuff P101. Rammstein are the kings of industrial metal. If you like them you can definitely identify with Fear Factory. Same concept only F/F is heavier, more punishing and intense.


----------



## Marshall

Fear Factory - Self Bias Resistor (MTV'S Headbangers Ball 1995) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Man, how can you not love the 70's? Some heavy stuff (for 1975) from back in the day.


KISS - Deuce - The Midnight Special - 1975 - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Great cover of one of my favorite old school Bathory songs from 1985, when it was all brand new.


Watain - Born For Burning tribute - YouTube


----------



## The Grim Repper

Off of their Magnum Opus "Grin".  This is Switzerland's Coroner.

Coroner - Grin (Nails Hurt) - YouTube


----------



## The Grim Repper

Same record, this tune's a psychotic episode...guitar work is unrelenting and very Satriani like as well.  Killer players!!

Coroner - Internal Conflicts - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Wow, great posts GR ! Coroner is old school, I was fortunate enough to see them back in '88. They were always known as incredibly talented musicians for the genre. Here's one of my favorite's from the late 80's.


Coroner - Absorbed (Live in Berlin) - YouTube


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ Friggin' awesome man!  I have an entire show from NYC somewhere on DVD from that period! \m/
Ron "The Voice" Royce!! :headbang:


----------



## basskiller

Accept - Fast as a Shark



Accept - Fast as a Shark (Live in Osaka, Japan, 1985) - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Judas Priest - The Hellion/Electric Eye Live '82 - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Judas Priest Live Aid 1985 - Green Manalishi - YouTube


----------



## The Grim Repper

Iron Maiden - Killers - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Ya Man ! When compared to the crushing stuff of today, it's hard to believe this stuff was considered heavy back in the day ! But it was. If you listened to these bands back in the '78-'83 era, you were "hardcore".  


AC/DC - Girls Got Rhythm (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Pretty hard driving, 'heavy' riff right up in here from the Crue.


Mötley Crüe - Looks That Kill (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

This song was the beginning of a genre guys. Thee first traditional speed/thrash metal song ever recorded (1982). Of course Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer and Exodus took the lead and ran with it, but Venom were the founding fathers, which means something.


Venom - Black Metal (Live Sweden Rock) - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Helloween!!!


Helloween - I Want Out Live - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Godfathers of Heavy Metal 

Black Sabbath "Paranoid" Music Video - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Motörhead - Ace Of Spades - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Guns N' Roses - Live at the Ritz  (full concert)  


Guns N' Roses - Live at the Ritz - 1988 - Full concert - YouTube


----------



## K1

Black Sabbath - War Pigs


Black Sabbath War Pigs - YouTube


----------



## K1

Black Sabbath - Iron Man


Black Sabbath - Iron Man - YouTube


----------



## K1

Black Sabbath - Crazy Train


Black Sabbath-Crazy Train Unofficial - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Don't even get me started on Sabbath, K1 ! How a band can be 10 years ahead of it's time is beyond me. One of a kind. We'll never see anything so new and unique as Sabbath was in the early 70's.

How someone can make E to D sound so mind boggingly powerful and as good as Iommi does for the first 1:10 of this song is historic !  


Black Sabbath / War Pigs / 1974 California Jam - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Crappy vid footage, but good sound of a rare live performance of Tomorrow's Dream off of Vol 4. Ozzy's voice was in it's prime right here, as good as it gets for a metal singer. Iommi had his foot on the fuzz pedal for this one, eh?  


Black Sabbath / Tomorrow's Dream - 8mm / California Jam 1974 - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Japanese metal from back in the 80's   *EZO*
the lead singer left  the band to front  Loudness

I liked the differences that came across in their music (from the music at the time) 


EZO: Here It Comes [WS PV] - YouTube









EZO - Flashback Heart Attack. - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

One of my favorite Crue songs  


Mötley Crüe - Wild Side (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Met Dee  when they were playing the bar scene back in the 70's  At the time, I had no clue who he was .. I was talking with the owner of the club and my buddy who was bouncer there  at the time..  And Dee (all dressed in drag and sweaty- looked like a used whore from the Block)  came up to us and asked what we thought of the set..  
Thought they're music was cool ever since 


Twisted Sister - The Kids Are Back (Live 1984) - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Iron Who ? --- Iron Fucking Maiden!!!!  _A friend had a tee shirt made up with these words on it...  Back then, we just didn't give a fuck or care.. LOL

Live After Death - Iron Maiden (Whole Concert)



Live After Death - Iron Maiden (Whole Concert) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

How do you guys put those vids on here? I'd like to post some but I'm really 
very pc UN savy.. T   Yes indeed Sabbath are the biggest use of space on my mp3. Like to see some c.o.c vids if I could find some. Thanks, T


----------



## turbobusa

basskiller said:


> Iron Who ? --- Iron Fucking Maiden!!!!  _A friend had a tee shirt made up with these words on it...  Back then, we just didn't give a fuck or care.. LOL
> 
> Live After Death - Iron Maiden (Whole Concert)
> 
> 
> Live After Death - Iron Maiden (Whole Concert) - YouTube



Way cool bass. I bounced a maiden show years ago at alpine valley.
It rained and was a week night. Less then 1000 people in that big venue.Show was off the hook. We too were some totally buck wild mfers back then.
Life was really good.......T


----------



## basskiller

turbobusa said:


> How do you guys put those vids on here? I'd like to post some but I'm really
> very pc UN savy.. T   Yes indeed Sabbath are the biggest use of space on my mp3. Like to see some c.o.c vids if I could find some. Thanks, T



just copy the url out of the browser window and paste the code into the message box .. hit submit reply and the board code does all the work for you


----------



## turbobusa

Very cool bass. Heading to lake geneva for a week be back and will be posting.
I'm burning a motorhead cover compilation. Louie louie, enter sandman etc. 
Somehow that shit sounds way better with Lemme in the mix.. T


----------



## basskiller

Metallica - Kill 'Em All [Full Album]  - When I liked them 


Metallica - Kill 'Em All [Full Album] - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Metallica - Master Of Puppets [Full Album] 


Metallica - Master Of Puppets [Full Album] - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Metallica-Garage Days(Full Album) 


Metallica-Garage Days1987 Re-Revisited E.P(Full Album) - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Saigon Kick - Body Bags 


Saigon Kick - Body Bags - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Megadeth - Peace Sells... but Who's Buying? [Full album] 



Megadeth - Peace Sells... but Who's Buying? [1986] [Full album] - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Ya, I liked Metallica up through And Justice For All. A couple of decent cuts off the black album (Sad But True, The Unforgiven). After that though, I have no idea what they've even recorded. Haven't listened to any of it. 

If you had told me in 1986 after Master came out, that I'd never listen to them after 1990, I'd say you were nuts. "Sad But True"


----------



## Marshall

The founding fathers of Black Metal. The suicide, the murder, the infamous church burnings to go along with the corpse paint makeup and over the top imagery. Straight from Norway, the one, the only, MayheM. 


Mayhem Funeral Fog (lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Bass and Marsh love all those albums. Bass I forgot about saigon kicks .
Thanks for reactivating a few more old brain cells. Badass! T


----------



## K1

Marshall said:


> Ya, I liked Metallica up through And Justice For All. A couple of decent cuts off the black album (Sad But True, The Unforgiven). After that though, I have no idea what they've even recorded. Haven't listened to any of it.
> 
> If you had told me in 1986 after Master came out, that I'd never listen to them after 1990, I'd say you were nuts. "Sad But True"



Looks like they have formed their own record label:

Metallica leaves Warner Music with its masters, forms Blackened Records - latimes.com


----------



## turbobusa

Well i'm finally getting a moment to enjoy life again. Got ufo lights out in with electric phase on right now. Ahhh like a cold drink on a hot day... 
T


----------



## basskiller

With Bon Scott!!!  (full concert)


AC/DC October 27th 1977 London, England {Full Concert} - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Bass I saw acdc in  big barn in 77-78. Was basically a venue with a capacity of about 500. Just awesome shows. They were big already but it was a "connected" ownership that had the pull to book current big draws to that small spot. Saw van halen there also right when the first album hit. They were Tight! prime eddie and and roth.. I was 15-16..Scott could really put down the liquor.
I felt like a tall guy next to the guys in ac dc.. T


----------



## Marshall

One of the original great Norwegian black metal bands. They 'kind of' sold out if you want to call it that. They commercialized their sound and even won a European Grammy. I still think they're a great band. Satyr (the singer/guitarist) is the standard that all black metal singers are measured to and Frost is a great drummer in his own right.


Satyricon- Black Crow On A Tombstone- OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Top 5 Bass players in Your highly respected opinions??
1 JPJ(zep)2 Geddy lee (rush) 3. Cliff burton, r.i.p. (metallica)
I thought the late John entwisle was pretty damn good. So come on Marsh
and bass set me straight... Thanks T  yes I know i'm missing one..


----------



## basskiller

Motörhead - The Birthday Party

1.. iron fist 0:24 
2.. stay clean 3:12 
3.. the hammer 5:45 
4.. metropolis 8:20 
5.. mean machine 11:26 
6.. on the road 14:54 
7.. killed by death 20:03 
8.. ACE OF SPADES 25:25 
9.. steal your face 28:10 
10.. nothing up my sleeve 32:21 
11.. WE ARE THE ROAD CREW 35:45 
12.. bite the bullet 38:43 
13.. the chase is better than the catch 40:10 
14.. no class with Wendy O.Williams (R.I.P) 44:39 
15.. OVERKILL 47:04 
16.. BOMBER 51:39 
17.. MOTÖRHEAD OLD MEMBER(FAST EDDIE,PHIL ANIMAL TAYLOR,...)AND PHIL LYNOTT THUMBS UP  



Motörhead - The Birthday Party (full length) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

turbobusa said:


> Top 5 Bass players in Your highly respected opinions??
> 1 JPJ(zep)2 Geddy lee (rush) 3. Cliff burton, r.i.p. (metallica)
> I thought the late John entwisle was pretty damn good. So come on Marsh
> and bass set me straight... Thanks T  yes I know i'm missing one..



Man T, that's a toughie, so many great bassists. I agree with your top 2, only reversed order.

1 - Geddy (more aggressive than JPJ and just as talented)
2 - JPJ (amazing jazz type bass player)
3 - Geezer (another jazz great turned metal crusher)
4 - Les Claypool 
5 - Paul McCartney (underrated, very smooth)

Others: Entwistle (The Who), Squire (YES), Hansen (King Diamond), Benton (Deicide), Schmier (Destruction), Peavy (Rage), Burton (Metallica), Araya (Slayer), Vincent (Morbid Angel)

Some talented dudes right there T !

Jig probably has some favorites too !


----------



## Marshall

Saw an Overkill, Slayer and Motorhead show back in '89. Man, the good old days


----------



## Marshall

Behemoth - Slaves Shall Serve. For anyone who thinks the headbanging is just for the videos, watch these beasts in the studio and then perform it live in full black metal gear ! Frickin' amazing, the windmills going while they're playing  


Behemoth Slaves Shall Serve(HQ) - YouTube









Behemoth - Slaves Shall Serve - Mayhem 09 - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Marshall said:


> Saw an Overkill, Slayer and Motorhead show back in '89. Man, the good old days



I saw that same tour same year in milwaukee. I thought there was 1 more band in the lineup but shit my brains more beatup than my bod!.
Great show. Lemme was prime.. Thanks, T


----------



## Marshall

turbobusa said:


> I saw that same tour same year in milwaukee. I thought there was 1 more band in the lineup but shit my brains more beatup than my bod!.
> Great show. Lemme was prime.. Thanks, T



I can only remember the big 3. Saw them in Cleveland. Remember some drunk dude screaming "Hey Lemmy you old Warthog"  haha


Overkill-Shred w/lyrics.wmv - YouTube


----------



## powders101

Way of the Fist


Five Finger Death Punch - The Way Of The Fist - YouTube


----------



## powders101

White Knuckles


Five Finger Death Punch - The Way Of The Fist - YouTube


----------



## powders101

The Pride


THE PRIDE - FIVE FINGER DEATH PUNCH - YouTube


----------



## powders101

I Will Be Heard


Hatebreed - I Will Be Heard - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

An old classic thrasher from the 80's. This band had the drummer (Scaglione) handpicked by Slayer to replace Dave Lombardo when he left the band prior to the South of Heaven tour (I believe it was).


WHIPLASH -WARMONGER IN FINLAND.avi - YouTube


----------



## AtomAnt

powders101 said:


> The Pride
> 
> THE PRIDE - FIVE FINGER DEATH PUNCH - YouTube



I was training to the American Capitalist album on Wednesday...that shit had me fired up.  The attiude I had was like, "Don't even f%$ing look at me, 'cuz I am here to kill.  Now get the hell out of my way."


----------



## basskiller

Queensryche - Queen Of The Reich 





Queensryche - Queen Of The Reich Live in Tokyo , Japan 1984 - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Marshall said:


> I can only remember the big 3. Saw them in Cleveland. Remember some drunk dude screaming "Hey Lemmy you old Warthog"  haha
> 
> Overkill-Shred w/lyrics.wmv - YouTube



Haaa! yep you could see that cocoa puff 50 rows back! T


----------



## Marshall

Always a big fan of the King. After hearing his albums and his falsetto voice, we never believed he could nail it live, but he always did. Saw him way back in '87 on the Abigail tour  


King Diamond - Sleepless Nights (Monsters of rock ' 96) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

King Diamond - The Invisible Guests (Monsters of rock ' 96) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Was listening to some light stuff today some old alice cooper and then some     o ld nazerath. Really like that song beggers day.  I'm home for a few days again
soi'm going to try posting a few vids.  T


----------



## Marshall

The one and only Morbid Angel 


MORBID ANGEL "Rapture" Live - YouTube







A photo of lead singer/bassist David Vincent's wife, Gen, from the Genitorturers


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Marsh . I remember that band but never gave a good listen. sounds great though.I'm gonna check them out some more . Really cool.   Have a good one, T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nazareth rocks ... Haven't herd them in a long time.. Ac /dc is my fav.. Then rob zombie later on..


----------



## turbobusa

Yeah iron I really like beggers day and please don't judas me. They were really coollive when I was a kid.. Thanks, T


----------



## Marshall

turbobusa said:


> Hey Marsh . I remember that band but never gave a good listen. sounds great though.I'm gonna check them out some more . Really cool.   Have a good one, T



Morbid Angel were the kings of Death Metal back in it's heyday in the early 90's no doubt. Saw them in their prime in '93. Here's one from their classic release Blessed Are the Sick


Morbid Angel - Brainstorm - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Solid cover of Mayhem's Funeral Fog by Tuman. Posted this because they have a female singer. You gotta love any chick that's into black metal. Looks like she might be kinda hot too  


Funeral Fog (Mayhem Cover) - Tuman (


----------



## MR. BMJ

Man, I never got into TON years back, but I am really digging them right now! I am getting into some of Hatebreed's stuff too now. 

Warbeast sounds promising.

DOWN has out a new album now too!


----------



## MR. BMJ

Guns N' Roses - Aint It Fun (NEW Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ

If you can't squat a 1,000 pounds after watching this, nothing will help ya...lol.


PanterA-Domination - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ

My favorite Metallica song and video....If I was entering into the Octagon, this would be my song


Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls live(1989)lyrics in desc - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ

Another one that makes me want to kill the squat rack....any Ministry fans?


Ministry - Just One Fix (live Sphinctour 1996) - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ

KISS - Love Gun - Rock The Nation Tour - original Sound - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ

Quite the duo....love this song!


Tony Iommi & Phil Anselmo - Time is Mine - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

MR. BMJ said:


> Quite the duo....love this song!
> 
> Tony Iommi & Phil Anselmo - Time is Mine - YouTube



Now that was fucking badass shit right there. Thanks BMJ.
Marsh and Bass must been busy with h- days lately but we''ll seem them back soon. Thanks for songs but especially that last one .
T


----------



## MR. BMJ

Yea turbo, Black Sabbath and Pantera are my all-time 2 favorite heavy metal bands (well, and Metallica pre-Black album), so when I heard this song for the first time earlier this year, I felt a metal rejuvenation flow through me, an absolute treat.

I had the pleasure of seeing Pantera perfom about 10 times (R.I.P.  ) and I think one of the last times was when they were touring with Sabbath in the late 90's. 

I'll say this, even at their ages, Iommi and Geezer Butler can still put most guys to shame. Geezer is a freak up on stage, I wasn't expecting that tbh, it was amazing. Ozzy is the greatest of all-time in heavy metal, the father IMO, so that adds on to the even more prestige for the band. 

Iommi is a freaking beast, it's sad the health problems he's having to go thru right now.


----------



## turbobusa

You are in good company here brother. The few others here that frequent marsh's thread hold those you mentioned in very high regard. Legends all and 
always.. Thanks, T


----------



## Magnus82

Anyone remember these guys. Old school!
YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

I couldn't get the vid to play. If i remember the vid right  the singer was a little troll looking dude right. Man that seems like a while ago. The  stuff you guys post reignite old brain cells. Thanks, T


----------



## basskiller

turbobusa said:


> I couldn't get the vid to play. If i remember the vid right  the singer was a little troll looking dude right. Man that seems like a while ago. The  stuff you guys post reignite old brain cells. Thanks, T



Udo Dirkschneider


ACCEPT 


Accept - Fast as a Shark (Live in Osaka, Japan, 1985) - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82

basskiller said:


> Udo Dirkschneider
> 
> 
> ACCEPT
> 
> Accept - Fast as a Shark (Live in Osaka, Japan, 1985) - YouTube



Thanks bass, i was actually try to post "Balls to the Walls". For some reason the links dont work from my ipod touch. I will have to use my computer from now on to post links.


----------



## MR. BMJ

I actually like Accept, not a huge fan, but dig some of their songs when they get played on Sirius radio. That guy sounds like Brian Johnson from AC/DC! lol


----------



## Magnus82

Ok, lets try this with a computer.  


Accept - Balls To The Wall - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82

Ok, now we are rolling!  Here is a little out of the ordinary, but my go to song when shooting for pr's or just want to be pissed off.


Ill Niño - I Am Loco (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82

Little celtic metal.  Nothing like heavy flutes and bagpipes!


ELUVEITIE - Inis Mona - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82

Walk into the gym with this cranked in your headphones. 
 ALPHA BABY!


ZARDONIC & VOICIANS - Bring Back The Glory - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82

Off my leg day playlist


Hatebreed "Everyone Bleeds Now" - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82

No playlist is complete without a little "HAIR!"


Bulletboys Smooth Up In Ya - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Ya Man ! 


Kittie - Spit [LIVE @ Ozzfest] - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Gotta hand it to the chicks with the tuned down sledge hammer sound ! 


Kittie - Brackish (Live @ Farmclub) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

The original sledge hammers themselves. Have to admit, they are the masters of crowd control 'mosh'. Amazing how many people are into it at their shows (saw them once in '99).


iConcerts - Korn - Falling Away From Me (live) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Merry xmas metal heads!!!!!!!!!!!  You KNOW who you are>>> T


----------



## MR. BMJ

Down - Lifer - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ

I love chillin' to this song


Down - Jail - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ

Danzig - Twist of Cain - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ

Danzig Devils plaything - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ

Danzig - How the Gods kill (official video) HD *subtitulado traducido español* - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ

The Cult - Fire Woman Official Video - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Had not heard that in a while BMJ. Pretty cool.  Thanks, T


----------



## basskiller

Korn - Freak On A Leash - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Saxon - Princess of the Night - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

saxon-denim and leather live - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Something a little bit different from the Doom side...


Nortt - Doden - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Another one from Nortt


Nortt - Død og Borte - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ

Early Def Leppard is the shiznit! This song is badass blasted loud


Def Leppard- Wasted - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ

High 'N Dry album is one of the best ever!


Def Leppard - High 'N' Dry (Full Album) - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ

One for BassKiller....


W.A.S.P. - Wild Child (H Q Long version) - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

I'm digging it.. Have a few wasp albums... yes I said albums


----------



## basskiller

another one from On through the night 


Rock Brigade Early Def Leppard - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

One of the baddest Rush songs...

*The Temples Of Syrinx *


Rush-2112- II -The Temples Of Syrinx - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

basskiller said:


> One of the baddest Rush songs...
> 
> *The Temples Of Syrinx *
> 
> Rush-2112- II -The Temples Of Syrinx - YouTube



Holy shit Bass! I just finished listening to 2112 ten minutes ago.
Great training music for me. Then    a little passage to bankok for the wind down...   sweeeeet !  T


----------



## Marshall

Love the live version of Something For Nothing from All The World's A Stage ! Have to settle for the studio version on Youtube, which isn't quite as punchy.


Rush Something For Nothing - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Y&T - Mean Streak 



Y&T - Mean Streak [official video] - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Straight out of line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't need a reason



Godsmack - Straight Out Of Line (AOL Sessions) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

That was a good wake up on a sunday morning. Love those guys .... T


----------



## Marshall

This classic will definitely put your subwoofer to the test !  


KoRn-Ball Tongue: MUSIC VIDEO! - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Waking up to some thin lizzy this beautiful first day of 2013. 
If any of you find a video for Unsung by Helmet could you post? 
I'm still trying to get it to work as per earlier instructs.  Thanks
TTTTTTTTTT.


----------



## Marshall

I played the hell out of that album back in the day ! 


Helmet - Unsung - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ

I've always really liked this song!


Black Sabbath - Megalomania - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Marsh I first saw those guys in a college bar in the very early 90s.. Tiny venue
maybe a few hundred. Saw alice in chains  sound garden blues traveler stp
pearl jam and several others in that spot. Most of those bands did the college 
tour coming up. Lots of fun. Thanks for the vid.  T


----------



## Marshall

I remember a show in '84, about 6 bands, Venom, Celtic Frost were 2 of the ones that are still around today. Metallica was the least popular on the venue and opened up the show. My how times changed.


----------



## Marshall

Another relatively unknown Sabbath song that I always thought was underrated. Thick, drudgy, early 70's power chords by the master (Iommi). Brings back memories of mustard colored corduroy pants and avocado colored refrigerators  


Black Sabbath St. Vitus Dance (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Marshall said:


> Another relatively unknown Sabbath song that I always thought was underrated. Thick, drudgy, early 70's power chords by the master (Iommi). Brings back memories of mustard colored corduroy pants and avocado colored refrigerators
> 
> Black Sabbath St. Vitus Dance (HQ) - YouTube



Uh lets see vol 4  Never underrated by me . A favorite I think all or most of that album is on my gym mp3..
Thanks for the clip.   ....T


----------



## basskiller

Twisted Sister - Stay Hungry - San Bernandino, CA 14/11/1984 (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Ozzy Osbourne - Flying High Again - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Another great Randy Rhodes riff


Ozzy Osbourne - Over The Mountain - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

basskiller said:


> One of the baddest Rush songs...
> 
> *The Temples Of Syrinx *
> 
> Rush-2112- II -The Temples Of Syrinx - YouTube



thought this was an interesting read that you might enjoy... or not .. depending on your view  


THEY HAVE ASSUMED CONTROL
THE NEW PRIESTS OF THE TEMPLE OF SYRINX

By: Sean Scallon







Based on the work of Ayn Rand’s Anthem, the rock band Rush released the album 2112 in 1976 and it helped stamp themselves as an official “cult” band, meaning one that did not have mass commercial success but plenty of fans who bought their cassettes, records and, back then, 8-tracks religiously.

What started out as Canada’s version of Led Zeppelin quickly became its own brand as soon as drummer Neil Peart joined the band in 1975. Not only was he the new drummer, but he became the band’s chief lyricist. As a devotee of Rand, he began to include her words, phrases and concepts into Rush’s music and introduced a whole new generation to them. Such ideas would be in future albums as well until the 1980s, when the band went more mainstream as they gained commercial success.



Timing is everything when it comes to success in the music business and 2112 was released in an age when collectivism still had its hold on the much of the world but yet was going through a nervous breakdown of strikes, inflation, unemployment and general malaise that was dealt with in discos. It would not be surprising if the young geeks that would soon bring about the computer revolution of the 1980s were listening to 2112 in their garages or dorms rooms, hoping that their new creations: the personal computer and software to run it, would be like the hero’s guitar in 2112, the device that would bring down the villains of 2112 which were The Priests of the Temples of Syrinx, or better known in the real world as IBM.



But what made sense back then is still relevant today when we consider who the new Priests of the Temples of Syrinx are: the central bankers who are “assuming control” of the world’s economy and henceforth “all gifts of life” as the song goes. 



The song 2112 takes up the entire side one of the album. In the song, we do not know who Syrinx is or what the priests believe about it. What we do know is they like controlling things, especially the planet Megadon where the young hero of 2112 and his friends live. They apparently control the planet’s culture and methods of communication ever since they created a more egalitarian society in the year 2069 in the aftermath of a great war.








And sure enough as we turn the clock to 2008, only 104 years away from 2112, we find the new group of priests using looking to take control of earth’s “gifts of life” as war rages across the planet and the whole economies of nation-states crumble.. When the hero presents a guitar he discovered in a cave while working for the central government and presents it to priests, they reject it and chase the young hero off because they see the instrument as part of the “elder” race, or the previous inhabitants of Megadon (which we believe to be Earth) which destroyed itself in decadence and eventually war. So as much as want to blame the priests of the Temple of Syrinx (or those now of the Temple of Finance) we must realize they control us because we let them. Or they let us wreck ourselves: too many cars, too many homes, too many luxury items, all of which is paid for again and again on unstable credit. And then we go and fight wars of dubious need and lengthy duration which only spend more phony money that doesn’t exist.  When the system breaks down as it must and people become fearful and need someone to turn to, they of course turn those who can promise safety, security, a way out of their own mess.



Thus have we, from people on up through those we vote for to represent our wishes and desires, turned to the priests to save us from ourselves. And we turn to them because they demonstrate power and magic to attract followers. In this case their power is no trick. It’s based on a machine that can turn ordinary pieces of paper into something of value. Thus they can save the businesses and banks and the insurance companies with their magical machines that simply produces more and more value to pay their debts and satisfy their needs.



As the Priests of the Temple of Syrinx say: “We've taken care of everything the words you hear to the songs you sing. The pictures that give pleasure to your eye. It's one for all and all for one. We work together common son. Never need to wonder how or why.”  Indeed as all banks, business and major corporations pay heed to their new masters, the only ones now that can provide the money that makes the world go round, they will soon control all that gives pleasure to the eye or at least holds its interest. The control they exercise is due to their magical machines that create money. Nothing can be bought or sold without it, no business, no government; no army can function without it. As soon as the Federal Reserve joined with other central banks around the world in an unprecedented measure designed to provide money to banks and other ailing financial institutions, they all but said as the words at the end of the 2112 chillingly said: “We have assumed control.”



The final part of 2112 is subject to several interpretations. Apparently the hero is going to kill himself in an attempt to journey from one life to another one where the former inhabitants of Megadon reside in their splendid world of freedom and creativity. The hero apparently is shown this world in a dream, and the elder race threatens to return and take back the planet from the Temple. If this is the case, why kill one’s self is such a world exists in reality? I always pictured the hero as one who leads a revolution against the Priests with the eventual hope the elders return to help them overthrow Syrinx. Of course before that happens, the priests take complete over control over all the planets of the Solar Federation, signified by its Red Star Banner, to crush the dissent that’s been sparked by the young hero. But we’ll never know how the story ends because Rush wrote no sequel to 2112 and no movie of it was ever made that could have expanded on the story.



That’s why I never viewed 2112 as a bleak, apocalyptic tome, but one where a single person can strike the spark for freedom. We’ve seen that already this year, in fact more than just one person. But until the revolution against the priests begins, the new Priests of the Temples of Syrnix have assumed control.


----------



## turbobusa

Bass that was really-------------- cool. Nice . That side of 2112 always gives me chills when I slow down and LISTEN to the lyrics. Awesome... 
The writing on the background of temples that you posted is great reading for me. Thanks bud, T........


----------



## turbobusa

Morning Marsh, Bass and the rest of you metal heads .. Suicidal tendencies
just got selected for the ride to the gym.. ... Later..... T


----------



## Marshall

Groovy, crushing, hardcore song from Napalm Death


Napalm Death - More Than Meets The Eye - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

One of my old school favorite black metal songs


Beherit-Intro Solomon's Gate - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Marsh ever hear a band called Jungle rot? My wizecracker buddies were pals with those guys.    T


----------



## Marshall

Lol, can't say that I have brother !


----------



## turbobusa

If you get a chance check some on you tube..  ... Heavy cheese heads.. Ha ha . T


----------



## turbobusa

Chilli peppers one hot minute on the player as i prepare for chest and shoulders. Love that song walkabout and my friends . Light but still cool...
T


----------



## Marshall

Electric Wizard : Dunwich @ Bristol Trinity - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

Machine Head - Aesthetics Of Hate - YouTube






:devil-smiley-029:


----------



## frizzlefry

Sepultura - Roots Bloody Roots - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

Fear Factory - Obsolete [FULL ALBUM] (1998) - YouTube








Best thread ever.:headbang:


----------



## turbobusa

My son in law is gonna be visiting . He is going to show me through Bass's
instruction on posting vids. Would like to see a vid for pearls before swine 
By corrosion if anyone has it or can find it . Thank, T


----------



## Marshall

Good stuff frizzlefry ! Your handle makes me think of this old mosh favorite  


Primus -Jerry Was A Racecar Driver live MTV Halloween Part.mpg - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

What Primus' guitarist Larry LaLonde was doing before Primus   

If you can't bang your head to the last 35 seconds of this song, better check your pulse  


Possessed ~ Pentagram - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

Marshall said:


> Good stuff frizzlefry ! Your handle makes me think of this old mosh favorite
> 
> 
> Primus -Jerry Was A Racecar Driver live MTV Halloween Part.mpg - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Exactly!!! one of my all time favorite albums.  Just posted some other good stuff to the other music thread on accident.


----------



## frizzlefry

Type O Negative - Anesthesia - HQ! - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

cant forget about deftones.

Deftones - Elite | LYRICS - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

Deftones-Passenger(ft. Maynard of Tool)(With lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

Pantera Walk lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Pantera burst on the scene and then flamed out. To me they paved the way for Fear Factory though, to usher in the crushing industrial sound they made their trademark.

Heavy one here:


Fight - Human Crate - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Awesome sound Marsh. I'm really liking that ... thanks for turning me on to it. T


----------



## turbobusa

Some Rhodes era ozzy for me thsi beautiful tuesday... T


----------



## turbobusa

Doing old school this morning. Deep puirple machine head and perfect strangers 
ready to go.. T


----------



## Marshall

Crushing Norwegian black metal. For some reason this album cover has a creepy/cool effect on me. Good imagery.


Gehenna - Midwinter forest - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeah no doubt. Something about rocker chicks that I dig. No boredom in the sack for sure. Nice dig up marshall.


----------



## turbobusa

Damn there you are IB. Was wondering. Did you finally need some sleep?? J/K T


----------



## frizzlefry

Anthrax-Anti-social - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Always use to like this band.


Rage - Wasteland - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

A crushing Deicide song from the first album. If you're into metal, you have to listen to this one either on the headphones or jacked up in your car on a good stereo to hear how brutal the drumming is by Steve Asheim. What a beast on the kit ! 


Deicide - Dead By Dawn Lyrics (HD) - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

ahhh yes...Deicide :devil-smiley-029:


----------



## Marshall

The live version. I don't know any man alive with the ability to scream like Glen Benton, that isn't being tortured  


DEICIDE-DEAD BY DAWN - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah no doubt. Something about rocker chicks that I dig. No boredom in the sack for sure. Nice dig up marshall.



Not bad, not bad


----------



## turbobusa

Damn I'm just a straight up fucking PC idiot. Trying to follow Bass"s directions 
to post vids. I better drag my son in law up for an assist.
I was trying to post some Jungle Rot vids. Some guys that guested on my wizecracker(ghetto metal) buddies stuff.They were really big nationally with the death metal stuff mid/late  90s and on. T  I'm going to figure it out yet   Damnit!


----------



## Marshall

Just copy the web address from youtube, click the little planet tab with the paperclip that's next to the envelope right above this window, remove the http:// that's in there and paste your link, T.


----------



## Marshall

One of my favorite Deicide riffs here. Good live version, Benton playing the Rickenbacker (nice).


Deicide - Serpents of the Light (LIVE) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Last one for the Deicide theme, the punishing Lunatic of God's creation. 

Great live performance here with the original Hoffman brothers on guitar. The one on the left with the hair got into bodybuilding in the late 80's and was pretty damn big at one point. Not as much into it here towards the end of his time with the band.


Deicide 'Lunatic Of God's Creation' Live - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Have a rental car this week while my car is in the body shop.
It has that xm. Found ozzy's bone yard. On the way to the gym they played 
rose tattoo testament pantera .......  Cool station. maybe you have xm 
I don't I just let it run out after the free trial when I buy a new car. 
Thinking about getting back in my car. Think its like 9.95 a month .ok call it 10 bucks. T


----------



## turbobusa

Sorry test run trying to post vid.......


----------



## turbobusa

14. Pearls Before Swine - YouTube









Great song . heavy slow stuff can be good too.. T


----------



## turbobusa

Corrosion of Conformity - 13 Angels - YouTube








Love this shit!!!! . T  Hey Marsh and Bass finally figured out how to put these up.
T


----------



## DimmakX

*hatebreed - destroy everything*

okay, here I go.  some songs that are pretty much in every workout playlist I make.  enjoy!



Hatebreed - "Destroy Everything" - official music video - YouTube


----------



## DimmakX

*metallica - ride the lightning*


Metallica - Ride the Lightning - YouTube


----------



## DimmakX

*fear factory - body hammer*


Fear Factory - Body Hammer - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Gamma - Four Horsemen - YouTube






I think Ronnie Montrose passed or has been very ill in the last 6 months or so. 
Anyway great song and guitar work. So glad you came up with this back at 
ugbb Marsh. T


----------



## DimmakX

*rammstein - buch dich*


Büch dich by Rammstein - YouTube


----------



## DimmakX

*machine head - bulldozer*


Machine Head - "Bulldozer" - YouTube


----------



## DimmakX

*amon amarth - victorious march*


Amon Amarth - Victorious march - YouTube


----------



## DimmakX

*motorhead - the game*


Motorhead - the game - YouTube


----------



## DimmakX

*judas priest - judas rising*


Judas Priest - Judas Rising - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Jungle Rot - Life Negated - YouTube






Accquaintences from wisconsin. Guested on my budddies cd a while back .
T


----------



## DimmakX

*godsmack - the enemy*


Godsmack - The Enemy - YouTube


----------



## DimmakX

*lamb of god - the faded line*


Lamb of God - The faded line HQ - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

DimmakX said:


> Judas Priest - Judas Rising - YouTube



Awe shhheeiitt! We got another one on board in Marshall's metal house!
Very cool and good morning Dimmakx!  Off to the gym holler later... 
Welcome brother.. T


----------



## DimmakX

turbobusa said:


> Awe shhheeiitt! We got another one on board in Marshall's metal house!
> Very cool and good morning Dimmakx!  Off to the gym holler later...
> Welcome brother.. T



awww yeah, i'm on board big time.  i don't think i could work out without my metal.

good morning to you as well.  

:headbang:


----------



## Marshall

Ya man, great to have another metal head on board for sure ! 

Jungle Rot is pretty good stuff, T. Nice post.


----------



## frizzlefry

Good shit Dimmakx...MH is pure fucking :devil-smiley-002: Alice cooper anyone?
    

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCtu7A9WGKs
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCtu7A9WGKs


----------



## Ironbuilt

You guys are great! Thanks for the vids. Sorry im no computer pro or I'd be postin next to ya . I need a how to in plain english to do it.. Love gsmack and the list goes on .. Thanks !


----------



## frizzlefry

Find a song you like on youtube and use your mouse to highlight the entire address.  Then right click and select copy, then open a reply and click on the icon above of the blue ball with the sideways eight in front of it.  When the widow pops open right click in the space and select paste.  Ur done.  Did that make sense?  Now let's rock some hardcore shit.:headbang:



Ironbuilt said:


> You guys are great! Thanks for the vids. Sorry im no computer pro or I'd be postin next to ya . I need a how to in plain english to do it.. Love gsmack and the list goes on .. Thanks !


----------



## Marshall

Killer one here by CC. If you want to see a freak on bass, watch Alex Webster.


Cannibal Corpse - Monolith - SUBTITLED || TRADUZIDO - FULL HD - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Jungle Rot - Live In Chicago - YouTube






Hey marsh this is at a small joint in Chi couple years back. 
They have been around for a while . Vocalist does some guest growls on my 
wizecracker buddies cd.. T


----------



## turbobusa

1


----------



## turbobusa

1


----------



## turbobusa

Rose Tattoo - Rock 'n' Roll Outlaw (1978) - YouTube






These guys were right around then too. Funny how this singer and bon scott are both shorties and sound similar. Man those were great times... 
T


----------



## turbobusa

UFO-ELECTRIC PHASE. - YouTube






Great guitar work from MS right here.. T


----------



## turbobusa

Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains The Same (Studio Version) - YouTube






Started to put up live in la live but sound quality was too poor.
T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Do me a favor. Can you guys check out Regional Faction on Facebook and givem a vote if you think worthy for it.hard rock contest in Washington
 All friends of mine up there.tell me what you think. Thanks a lot!


----------



## turbobusa

Colt 45 by Regional Faction at the Recording Studio - YouTube






This your boy's?  Hope so . Looks like they are having a blast..
T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeahhhhhhh. tim on drums and big farm boy Tyler on the bass.. What u guys think and be honest
Vote on their Facebook if u can.thanks for postin that T ..they appreciate it too..


----------



## turbobusa

Cool band . like em. marsh and Bass are more the resident heavy stuff guys. Marsh I believe musician himself. They are probably a better gauge than me. 
I have one of those buddies bands kind of things myself. When I dig up some good footage i'll put it up . Bass player was pretty stout close to 500 bench 
hi 7sevens squat. Great bass player /singer... Thanks for the post IB.
Hope ya start hanging out here more. T


----------



## turbobusa

Rollins Band - Disconnect (HQ) - YouTube






Bout to do this right now and hit legs.  Cool vid... T


----------



## Ironbuilt

That's great.. Good vid


----------



## frizzlefry

ROLLINS!!!!!!!!

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJcFDf5wyNw
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJcFDf5wyNw


----------



## frizzlefry

Rollins Band - Shame - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

Rollins Band - All I want - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Helmet "In The Meantime" - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Mudvayne - Dig - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Mudvayne - Not Falling (Revised Version) - YouTube






gotta run . Good morning... T


----------



## Ironbuilt

You guys are posting some great stuff. Stuff I'd never heard. Keep it up ..thanks


----------



## turbobusa

Helmet - Give It - YouTube

good one here..   ka krunch!
T


----------



## Marshall

Gorgoroth - Destroyer (live) - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

GWAR - "Let Us Slay" Metal Blade Records - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

LOL

Spinal Tap - Christmas with the devil (Return of Spinal Tap Movie version) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Pulled this up for my pre w/o psych up.  Morning metal heads!  T


Black Sabbath - Supernaut (with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

April Wine - I Like To Rock Official Video - YouTube








I had that ted nugent type hairdo like the guy in the white shirt in hs   Bald as an onion by 28 ,, ... Ha ha ha .. T


----------



## basskiller

Fastway - Say What You Will (Stereo) - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

TRIUMPH - Lay It On The Line (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Robin Trower - Day of the eagle - YouTube


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah no doubt. Something about rocker chicks that I dig. No boredom in the sack for sure. Nice dig up marshall.


----------



## turbobusa

Ram Jam - Black Betty - YouTube

My mother in law's name is Betty and yep  she is black ..
T


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Bass.    robin trower - spellbound.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

My brother (guitar player/producer) is a big Trower fan.


----------



## turbobusa

Rainbow Man On The Silver Mountain - YouTube







Wow!How the time flys.. T


----------



## Marshall

Got that one on my iPod, T !

I think Blackmore plays the flute now


----------



## turbobusa

Hmm not sure what to think of that .. . .
I'm trying to learn how to pluck some chords on my little dime store accoustic
for my grand babies . T


----------



## turbobusa

Thin Lizzy - Emerald - YouTube







These guys were great . Not sure of the other guitar player with gary moore.


----------



## turbobusa

Deep Purple - Knocking At Your Back Door - YouTube







Great album 85.


----------



## turbobusa

edit


----------



## turbobusa

8. Seven Days - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Going to gym..can't sleep.. def leopard on tap..


----------



## turbobusa

Motorhead - Louie Louie - YouTube







Killer cover of an oldie. Lemme rules!!!!!!!!
T


----------



## ASHOP

turbobusa said:


> Motorhead - Louie Louie - YouTube
> 
> Killer cover of an oldie. Lemme rules!!!!!!!!
> T



This brought back some great memories.


----------



## Marshall

Black metal isn't my music of choice, I enjoy certain songs from certain bands. Gorgoroth though, they do it right, man. Music is for the ears and when it's live, it's theater. Gorgoroth puts on a show ! Let's face it, it can't get any darker or hardcore, any more 'black metal' than these live performances. They've topped off the genre for all time. Everyone else is just trying to duplicate it.


Gorgoroth - Unchain My Heart - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Damn they are intense Marshall!. I like... T


----------



## turbobusa

Corrosion of Conformity - Long Whip/Big America - YouTube

 a fav of mine


----------



## turbobusa

1 more    
    

Goodbye Windows - Corrosion of Conformity - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

ok two   
    

Corrosion of Conformity - 13 Angels - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

cool vid  
    

Corrosion of Conformity - Stone Breaker - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning!  
    

Motörhead - "Eat The Rich" - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

Tool - Eulogy - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

Tool - Parabola (1080p) - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

Tool - No Quarter - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

A drummers drummer

Danny Carey - H. - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Twizzle twazzle twazzle twom frizzle frys vids  bad to da bone!
Been dying to put that with your S/N brother! Tool is a fav my son(30) loves 
those guys.. Thanks , T


----------



## frizzlefry

turbobusa said:


> Twizzle twazzle twazzle twom frizzle frys vids  bad to da bone!
> Been dying to put that with your S/N brother! Tool is a fav my son(30) loves
> those guys.. Thanks , T


LOL...ohh that's funny.
Frizz tha twizz


----------



## turbobusa

Motorhead - Fuck Metallica (Enter Sandman) - YouTube






     Wakeup kids !!     
bout to go get me some back work... T


----------



## Marshall

*Hold on for dear life !* 

Vader's punishing This is the War !  For me, just the coolness and smoothness of the drummer transitioning from the supersonic gravity blast beat on the snare to standard speed metal beat @ 1:26 is epic coolness  

If this song doesn't crush you, you gotta be on 'ludes ! 


Vader - "This Is the War" Candlelight/Manic Music - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Any candlebox fans?  Saw a few times in seattle 

Candlebox - A Kiss Before Dying - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

AC/DC Night prowler - YouTube







Rolling to get the poon tang from work.. Any others out prowling kitty?


----------



## frizzlefry

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-TO-L1Escc
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-TO-L1Escc


----------



## frizzlefry

White Zombie - Welcome To Planet M.F. - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

Ministry - Black Betty - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Like those FF..  T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Remember playin cinderella In my 67 chev chevelle
convertible. My favs of early 80s



Cinderella - Somebody Save Me (Live at Sweden Rock 2010) - YouTube







Aqua this is in Sweden but u probably didnt wana grow a mullet to fit in bro..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Who can't like Tyler and company. Classic to this day. 

Aerosmith - Walk This Way - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

rainbow - stone cold - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Always have been a fan of Japanese metal .. Just heard this for the first time today..


"Screw driver" D_Drive 2nd Album "ACCELERATOR" - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

I'm digging that BK. New territory for me and really liking it.. Thanks, T


----------



## turbobusa

Blue Oyster Cult: Cities on Flame with Rock and Roll - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Blue Oyster Cult-The Revenge Of Vera Gemini - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

AC/DC - If You Want Blood (You've Got It) - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Love ac dc. Saw a couple times In open seating arenas. Does open seating still exist? .. Was 16 for first concert ,loverboy, Joan Jett , fast way and blue oyster cult all In one and I was a country boy in a big city on slo gin We brought in in ziplocks crotch style. Hella fun . Told parents stayin the night at friends and drove 5 hrs for the show.. Holla! lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

DEF LEPPARD - 'Animal' (Official) - YouTube







Liked and saw Def Leopard before and after drummers accident. Good summertime at the lake tunes.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Another foot a snow in Chi tonite ?. Man I feel you guys who are in that mess.


----------



## Marshall

The ultimate grindcore/death band, Bolt Thrower, with one of their heaviest, most crushing songs. 

One of the most unique things about Bolt Thrower is their very slow, deliberate vocal style with the punishing riffs. Back in those days all the speed, death bands were cranking out vocals like they were loaded up on meth. Bolt Thrower just overpowered you. Good stuff. 

Gotta love the upbeat lyrics  

*All that remains
Of your dying world
Lies in crumbling, twisted ruins
From the ashes - none will return

Die

Shattered dreams forgotten
Body writhes in agony
Death bringing release now
From futile destiny

Through wreckage still burning, you look for signs of life
Find only rotting bodies, scream in despair for mankind

Die

Realise it's no illusion
Only you remain
Smashed and torn reality
Now face the unbearable pain

As the sun sets, you are alone in this world of destruction
Alone, you must face this grim reality; Of life, or death*


BOLT-THROWER ALL THAT REMAINS - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Another classic from the best Great Britain has to offer. Gotta love the groovy but crushing riff after the speed run from 3:34 - 4:07. Cool stuff.

More 'uplifting' lyrics   

On a side note, after this album Bolt Thrower switched their lyrical style exclusively to war themed material.


Bolt Thrower - Intro...Unleashed (Upon Mankind) - YouTube


----------



## frizzlefry

good jams marshall.:action-smiley-033:


----------



## Ironbuilt

Thats death metal at its finest.. guy at work would roll up with that type a metal cranked at 5am.. people who lived near loved his wake up call.


----------



## Marshall

Another 3 1/2 minutes of grindcore/death devastation from the masters. The only band I regret never having seen live ! This song could drive rivets into steel  


BOLT-THROWER FOREVER FALLEN - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Damn! never even heard of those guys. Badass! I stated getting hand /arm pump just listening to them play.  Killer shit there. Thanks, T


----------



## Marshall

Didn't think you'd get into something so heavy T, glad you like it !

Another epic one from the masters of grindcore (awesome album cover too) ! 


Bolt Thrower - 4 - Where Next to Conquer - YouTube


----------



## Jig

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Live - MTV Unplugged 1990


Stevie Ray Vaughan - Live - MTV Unplugged 1990 - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

That's too classy for in here, Jig !


----------



## Marshall

What's great about this Bolt Thrower song, is that it was on of their first release, one of the first death metal albums ever in the market, way back in 1989. Groundbreaking stuff here from "back in the day".

This one HAS IT ALL !  From the ultra-heavy, thundering intro to 1:44 that leads into the hyper-sonic death metal blast, complete with ominous vocals that were the best in the death metal business. Next, the crushing riff @ 2:16, complete with tuned down, fuzzed out bass hits from 2:36-2:44 and 2:55-3:03 that have to be appreciated by every metal bassist out there.

More death metal blasting and then ANOTHER punishing riff @ 3:20, with even MORE massive bass hits @ 3:24 & 3:28. 

So what do they do to finish it off from 3:30 to the end? Keep jamming that massive riff down your throat with great standard speed metal/double bass drumming, more crushing bass hits and lyrics that would make Darth Vader proud.

Listen to this through a good car stereo or head phones, cranked, and you  can appreciate the epic monstrosity that this song is.

Damn, Bolt Thrower should be paying me for these write ups ! 


BOLT-THROWER THROUGH THE EYE OF TERROR - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

That just got put on my mp3. Bad ass !   Marsh or anyone else know if there is a way to put a song from cd onto this thread by chance? 
I found an old cd two bands ago from that guitar player I mentioned 
Marsh. Think you and others here would dig it.Just don't know how. 
Thanks, T...


----------



## Marshall

The only way that I know how, T, would be to 'create' your own music video and host it on YouTube. I did this a few times through 'One True Media' but it's a pain in the ass.

Maybe there's an easier way?

I've still got a couple of videos I've done on their, I just don't have a YouTube account any longer.


----------



## turbobusa

Yeah I was hoping to put a track or two up.Maybe when my son in law visits .
He's handy for that kind of thing. Like the boltthrower. Heavy, crunchy  ,dark. Very cool. T


----------



## omegachewy

klj


----------



## Jig

Marshall said:


> That's too classy for in here, Jig !



Ahhh, I missed the METAL part, I was actually in another forum and did a search for Marshal-Music, and it brought me here.


----------



## tripletotal

turbobusa said:


> Yeah I was hoping to put a track or two up.Maybe when my son in law visits .
> He's handy for that kind of thing. Like the boltthrower. Heavy, crunchy  ,dark. Very cool. T



Check out soundcloud.com

I'm on my phone right now, so it won't let me explore the regular (non-mobile) site, but I used to upload music there all the time.

no video required

TT


----------



## Marshall

Thanks for the info, triple.


----------



## tWack

I play this when I am really angry


Morbid Angel - Fall From Grace - YouTube


----------



## tWack

Some more:

Cock Sparrer - Take 'Em All - YouTube







RUSSKAJA - Psycho Traktor - YouTube







NOCTURNUS - LAKE OF FIRE (Remastered) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Nice find on the Nocturnus, cool tune. Morbid Angel were the kings from 90-94 for sure ! Blessed are the Sick might be the defining album for the Death Metal genre.


----------



## Marshall

ENTOMBED - DROWNED - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Another punishing, tuned down, fuzzed out masterpiece from Entombed.


Entombed - Abnormally Deceased - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

A follow up to TWack's post. 


Morbid Angel - Day Of Suffering - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Black sabbath - N.I.B - Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

sorry7 bout the the NY above . But Nib is great.

Black Sabbath - Lord Of This World (Studio Outtake Feat Piano & Slide Guitar) Deluxe Edition - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Good stuff, T ! Lord of this World, a lesser known but super heavy fuzz slam from the masters !


----------



## turbobusa

Black Sabbath - Rat Salad - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Marsh have anymore of the great ones I've never heard of stashed ?
Been trying to get some of that Screwdriver Bass posted . Love that. Bolt thrower is a favorite "get agrro" while training listen. thanks, T


----------



## Marshall

I don't know T, I think I've exposed you to most of my 'stuff'  

Here's another classic Bolt Thrower to add to your mix


Bolt Thrower - Laid To Waste - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Finally got the song my brother and I recorded back in 2000. A half-assed cover of Born For Burning by Bathory. We did it on a whim a couple of hours before I had to catch my flight back home one visit. 

It was pre-Google/YouTube days, so we couldn't remember every part of it (didn't have the album handy), but it turned out ok. A tribute to the great Quorthon (RIP) and his mighty band Bathory, who were pioneers in the black metal field, and imo turned out the first true, clean black metal album with ...The Return

Put it to a clip from the movie häxan 


Born For Burning [tribute] - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Half assed my ass! Marshall shredding it up! Very cool . Thanks . T


----------



## Marshall

Thanks for the kind words, T, but I've always been a hack  

jig is the pro 'round here


----------



## Marshall

Must be in a Bolt Thrower groove lately, another crushing one for those heavy sets, T ! 


Bolt Thrower - Rememberance - YouTube


----------



## tripletotal

Lords Of The North - Souls Come Rising - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Remind me a bit of Electric Wizard, TT. Stoner metal. Not bad.


----------



## Marshall

The zenith of speed metal right here, Dark Angel 1989. It had gotten so fast and intense at that point, the natural evolution was to the supersonic death and black metal bands that took over in the early 90's as speed metal bands lost their popularity.

Watching Gene Hoglan destroy this drum kit is epic !! 


Dark Angel - No One Answers(live) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!.   Thanks Marsh and TT...


----------



## MR. BMJ

Have you guys heard the new Sabbath? It effin rocks! I think the song I heard was "God is Dead"

I heard yesterday on the boneyard leaving Costco...cranked it up and rolled down the windows representing...

Relix - Blogs - Picks and Pans (videos) - New Black Sabbath "God Is Dead"


----------



## Ironbuilt

You guys showing ib good stuff he's never heard
Its hard livin in a cave so thanks..I'm serious ..ib. 
Marshall u can tare it up..any more?


----------



## Marshall

MR. BMJ said:


> Have you guys heard the new Sabbath? It effin rocks! I think the song I heard was "God is Dead"
> 
> I heard yesterday on the boneyard leaving Costco...cranked it up and rolled down the windows representing...



Thanks for the link BMJ ! Solid tune, didn't kick my ass like I'd hoped, but maybe the rest of the album has more to promise.


----------



## Marshall

Dark Angel - The Death Of Innocence (Live 1989) - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ

Marshall said:


> Thanks for the link BMJ ! Solid tune, didn't kick my ass like I'd hoped, but maybe the rest of the album has more to promise.



Yea, I know what you mean, it's a cool song, and it escalates, but never peaks to a point where it just starts jamming.


----------



## Marshall

I imagined Sabbath sounding something like this nowadays, maybe mixed with a little Fear Factory clean, powerful punch.


Master of Alchemy - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Fear Factory-Oxidizer - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

That was awesome!  great wakeup on sunday morning! Thanks  M...


----------



## turbobusa

Repost of some of my chicago buds buds . from the album low end head stomp.Turn up loud for best results...

REBELS WITHOUT APPLAUSE - "Weak" - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Shook out my Sunday cobwebs between my ears. Thanks M!

Rocks turbo.. used to reboot my brain ..high speed now.ib


----------



## Marshall

Taake - Myr (2011) - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Thanks Marshall. . Good way to wake up the house..now I'm set...ib


----------



## Marshall

Hard to beat authentic, atmospheric Norwegian black metal. I don't think any one country has put such a dominant trademark on a musical style like they have. Maybe the British pop invasion of the early-mid 60's.


----------



## Marshall

Burzum - Dunkelheit (Excellent Quality) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Off the gym today. Relaxing with grand kids and wife...
Chillin like a villiin... 
    

Rush A Passage To Bangkok - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

2112 and Moving Pictures. 2 of the greatest recordings in rock history.


----------



## Marshall

No band outside of Metallica was dishing it up heavier in the 80's than the legendary King Diamond ! 

BTW, any guy on the board who can hit the octave he hits @ 3:11 singing 'obsessed', please post a vid of your talents ! 

KD was one of a kind ! 


King Diamond - The 7th Day of July 1777 (Reissue w/ Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Awesome Marshall!  Thanks, T


----------



## Marshall

They didn't have the big budget production, but if you listen to the riff on this one T, you can appreciate just how heavy and crushing KD were. Heavy stuff right here, accentuated with the King's demonic falsetto   


King Diamond - The Family Ghost - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Nice live vid of an old Coroner speed classic. One of the first songs that educated me that you didn't have to always play your instrument fast to play thrash, just keep hammering away your riff and let the drummer make it fast (from 2:50 - 3:10).

Cool 80's thrash right here. 


Coroner - Shadows of a lost Dream (live) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Good live version of an early 90's Obituary classic. That thick, heavy distortion and power chords with ringing sustain, another example of how I envision Sabbath should be sounding with the new album. The intro until 40 seconds and 2:56 to the end, crushing stuff right there.


OBITUARY. I'm in pain - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

probably been posted before.. But it's worth listening to again!! Back when Metallica was great!!! 


Blitzkrieg - Metallica - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

King's X - Over My Head (Video) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Ya, Blitzkrieg was a cool one. Came out after Metallica got popular with Master of Puppets.


----------



## Marshall

Ya baby !! 


Slayer - Criminally Insane - Live - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Just read where Slayer guitarist Jeff Hanneman passed away. Had long term complications from a spider bite? Tragic news for the metal world. Love Kerry King and his supersonic pick hand, but Hanneman was the song writing and riff genius behind Slayer's mega success. 

RIP.


slayer-Jesus Saves - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Y&T - Mean Streak - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Fastway - Say What You Will (Stereo) - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

mid seventies 


The Runaways - Cherry Bomb (Cherie Currie) - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Dokken - Tooth and Nail - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Hey big BK had'nt seen ya here for a sec. Dokken was a mainstay in the gym back in the 80's . Remember that band Vandenburg? had 1 hit i think... 
> T.........


----------



## Marshall

Saw Dokken open up for Twisted Sister back in '86. Ya, I remember Vandenburg, T ! So many one or two album hit hair bands back then.


----------



## basskiller

She used to be an ironhorse
Twenty years ago
Used to bring the mail to me
Through the ice and snow
I've sat alone and watched her
Steaming through the night
Ninety tons of thunder
Lighting up the sky

She was a princess of the night
I saw the writing on the wall
She was a princess of the night
I take a ride across the sky

Speeding, sparks like lightning
Engine working hard
Furnace on the foot plate
Shining in the night
Iron striking metal
The sound of racing steel
It's all I ever wanna hear
It's music to my ears

She was a princess of the night
I saw the writing on the wall
She was a princess of the night
I take a ride across the sky

She was a princess of the night
I saw the writing on the wall
She was a princess of the night
I take a ride across the sky

Ninety tons of thunder
Lighting up the sky
Steaming red hot pistons
See the wheels flash by
Hear the whistle blowing
Streaking down the track
If I ever had my way
I'd bring the princess back one day

She was a princess of the night
I saw the writing on the wall
She was a princess of the night
I take a ride across the sky


Saxon - Princess of the Night - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

W.A.S.P. Animal (Fuck Like A Beast) Watch In High Quality - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Doro Pesch  (Germany's Lita ford) 


Doro "All We Are" - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slash rocken pretty good. Cranks up nice.

Slash - Anastasia / You're a Lie, Tilburg 26-feb-2013 - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

My buddies band , wish he could plumb as good as he drums. Lol. 

Colt 45 by Regional Faction at the Recording Studio - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Black Sabbath with DIO


Black Sabbath - Neon Knights - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

Dangerous Toys - Teas'n, Pleas'n - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Quiet Riot - Mama Were All Crazee Now - YouTube






. 

I love QR.used to crank up the cassette and piss off the neighbors..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fastway - Say What You Will (Stereo) - YouTube






.   

I Saw Fastway, Joan jett and Blue Oyster cult..cool as hell in now demolished King Dome... was the time of Thai sticks...I never inhaled.


----------



## Marshall

Good Sabbath post, bass ! I'm on old school early 70's gloom and doom Sabbath fan, but Heaven and Hell had it's moments.

This is my favorite track


Heaven & Hell - Children Of The Sea @ Wacken 2009 (Full Song) - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

I too am a huge Ozzy era Sabbath fan, but they couldn't have picked a better choice  to front the band after Ozzy left than DIO .. Seen both eras in concert and they were equally as great!!


----------



## Marshall

Yep, the Sabbath reign was coming to an end, but Dio helped them put out a great album (Heaven and Hell) and a decent follow up (Mob Rules) to bridge the gap. Bands like Metallica, Slayer etc., were coming on the scene to take metal into a much more aggressive direction.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train (Speak Of The Devil) - YouTube






. 


Ozzys great.. What's funny is he still walks the same today just a little slower. Lol


----------



## basskiller

1989 full concert  


Motley Crue - Live in Kansas 1989 [Full Concert] - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cinderella - Somebody Save Me (Moscow 1989) - YouTube






.  

Cinderella had some good tunes


----------



## Daveyjones

YouTube

Slipknot people=shit


----------



## Daveyjones

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=BhYT-7bzHis&desktop_uri=/watch?v=BhYT-7bzHis
As i lay dying- through struggle


----------



## Daveyjones

YouTube slipknot-sic


----------



## Ironbuilt

Daveyjones said:


> YouTube
> 
> Slipknot people=shit



Could a used this last night in a dispute i encountered as back up  music..


----------



## Daveyjones

That's actually my favorite song by slipknot. Moved quite a bit of weight listening to that.


----------



## basskiller

Maybe not for some of you.. But I like to try some different genres of metal. 

Try listening to more than a few seconds.. 

Synphonic metal  


NightWish - End of an era -  01 Dark Chest Of Wonders (HD) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Going to see the big boys live tonight ! 


FEAR FACTORY - THE INDUSTRIALIST | OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

bark at the moon (good version 1984 BATM tour) - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

basskiller said:


> Maybe not for some of you.. But I like to try some different genres of metal.
> 
> Try listening to more than a few seconds..
> 
> Synphonic metal
> 
> NightWish - End of an era -  01 Dark Chest Of Wonders (HD) - YouTube



Band is killer I just wish they had some metalhead guy singing some great song..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Marshall how was FF?  Bet they cranked some good shit live .


----------



## Marshall

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey Marshall how was FF?  Bet they cranked some good shit live .



It was crushing man ! Small venue is the place to see them, it's like putting King Kong in a petting zoo.

We all know the Fear Factory m.o., ultra clean, ultra punishing, militant style riffs. If you dig that sound and like it out of this world heavy, ya gotta go see 'em on their current tour through the states. 

6th time I've seen them I think. Definitely ATF's. 


Fear Factory - Recharger (2012) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Man I bet that was a great show . Would have been there if I could.... T


----------



## turbobusa

Black Label Society "Crazy Horse" - YouTube






      reliably heavy everytime...    T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Korn - "Way Too Far" (Official Video) - YouTube








Gotta have some Korn on here.. Ib


----------



## Ironbuilt

SUICIDE SILENCE - You Only Live Once (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube








Good jammin tune.. Ib


----------



## Marshall

Hardcore video right there, mmmh-hmm (Sling Blade style). Pretty good tune too.


----------



## Marshall

Not bad live cut of the Entombed classic. Been jammin' on this song since I rediscovered it ! Singer looks like an extra from a Bill & Ted movie, but still has the voice  


ENTOMBED * Drowned * Close-Up Made Us Do It 2011 - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Suicidal Tendencies - Nobody Hears - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

"Screw driver" D_Drive 2nd Album "ACCELERATOR" - YouTube






  repost basskiller turned me on to these guys/girl.
Trying to find more....


----------



## basskiller

Ozzy & Randy - Suicide Solution - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

You know you've been around awhile when you were considered 'hardcore' listening to "Blizzard of Oz"


----------



## basskiller

Marshall said:


> You know you've been around awhile when you were considered 'hardcore' listening to "Blizzard of Oz"


true.. But when you take in context, there wasn't all the genres of metal there is today.. It's what we had


----------



## Marshall

Ya man ! My co-workers at the pizza place use to call me "Oz" as a nickname because all I listened to was Sabbath or early Ozzy when we closed the joint up for the night.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Felt like this today. Crank it..

Slipknot - Psychosocial - 09 Rock In Rio 2011 - 25/09/11 (legendado Brasil) - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Felt like this today. Crank it..

Slipknot - Psychosocial - 09 Rock In Rio 2011 - 25/09/11 (legendado Brasil) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Good squatchy stuff there, IB ! I always felt Corey has one of the best metal voices around today.

Here's one of my Slipknot ATF's. Doesn't get much ballsier than 3:20 to the end, and the double bass the drummer kicks out to finish it off is crushing.


Slipknot Gently Disasterpieces - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hell yeah Marsh.. Great tune .! Energy is wicked good ..


----------



## Marshall

Good live sound on this crusher from KD. Yes, he can hit the notes live !  

He started bringing hotties on stage to do the "ritual" for this song, and still does to this day. Good metal eye candy  

Pre internet, pre mass communication, the lyrics for the old Mercyful Fate songs were ominous. The PMRC were going after Judas Priest, Megadeth etc., listening to Zeppelin backwards. Forget that crap man, Mercyful Fate were cranking out songs like this, The Oath and Black Funeral straight out and in your face. 

It made it fun to be a part of the original hardcore metal wave. Listening to the albums, go to the concerts. A great era in musical history that I feel fortunate to have grown up with. 

*Come come to the Sabbath, down by the ruined bridge
Witches and Demons are coming
Just follow the magic call
Come come to the Sabbath, down by the ruined bridge
Later on the Master will join us, called from the heart of hell

At first we light up a Fire, and then we hail our Lord
Two Candles, a black and a white, are placed upon the altar
North, South, East and West, and so we clean the air
High Priestess invoking the Devil, infernal names are spoken

Come to the Sabbath...Sabbath...Sabbath...Sabbath...Come to the Sabbath

The Ceremony's proceeding, it's time to grant your wishes
An evil curse on the Priest who took the life of Melissa
Now we must close up the ritual, read the Enochian Key
And so it will be done, Amen... now come

Come to the Sabbath...Sabbath...Sabbath...Sabbath...Come to the Sabbath...

Now here we come

If you say Heaven, I say a castle of lies
You say forgive him, I say revenge
Oh my sweet Satan, you are the one*


King Diamond - Come To The Sabbath Live @ Zlin 2006 - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

How awesome is this. Legends...incredible sound too !! The years have taken a bit of a toll on the King's voice. You can hear the difference just from '06 to '11. In his mid 50's though, he's a hardcore legend, regardless.


Metallica with Mercyful fate LIVE San Francisco, USA 2011-12-07 1080p FULL HD - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

The epic, the landmark, The Oath. Haunting riffs, chilling vocals and frightening lyrics combined into one of the original underground metal masterpieces. 

You were either around for it or not, that period of heavy metal can never be duplicated. 

Not so foreboding now, but back in the mid 80's, scary stuff  

*By the symbol of the creator, I swear henceforth to be 
A faithful servant of his most puissant arch-angel 
The prince Lucifer, whom the creator designated 
as his regent and lord of this world, Amen. 

I deny Jesus Christ, the deceiver 
And I abjure the christian faith 
Holding in contempt all of it's works 

As a being now possessed of a human body 
In this world I swear to give my full allegiance 
To it's lawful master, to worship him 
Our lord, Satan, and no other 

In the name of Satan, the ruler of earth 
Open wide the gates of hell and come forth from the abyss 
By these names, Satan, Leviathan, Belial, Lucifer 
I will kiss the goat 

I swear to give my mind, my body and soul unreservedly 
To the furtherance of our lord 
Our lord Satan, and Satan's designs 

Do what thou wilt, shall be the whole of the law 
As it was in the beginning, is now, and ever shall be 
A world without end 
Amen*


Mercyful Fate - The Oath - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

The mighty F/F driving a railroad spike through your skull live !


Fear Factory - Smasher / Devouver at Hellfest - 2010 - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Tommy Bolin - Wild Dogs - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Words tothis song always grab me.   Live in the now . Can't change a thing in the past,
T


----------



## turbobusa

Led Zeppelin - Achilles Last Stand (Album Version) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Led Zeppelin - Nobody's Fault But Mine (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Zep was as big as it got in the mid 70's. First 'supergroup'.


----------



## Marshall

Another skull crusher from the latest Fear Factory release. Good for high rep sets !  


Fear Factory - Virus Of Faith - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

A newer one from one of the titans of the 80's hardcore scene. Good to see that my generation is even better than they were back in the day.


Destruction - Armageddonizer - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

A relentless crusher from the mighty Exodus. Brutal stuff. 4:30 - 4:40 is such a cool, powerful end to a riff.


EXODUS - 44 Magnum Opus [HD] Shovel Headed Kill Machine [2005] - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Without a doubt, no band outside of Slayer has cranked out more quality hardcore metal over the years than these American titans. Their catalog is beyond impressive and sound better than ever 30 years later.


Overkill: Old Wounds, New Scars - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Soulfly - In the meantime ( helmet cover ) - YouTube






       like these guys


----------



## basskiller

Megadeth - Moto Psycho - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Wizecracker Capacity - YouTube







This ghetto metal band is some of my best buddies. My great friend Mike Fulton passed away thursday. Crushing grief. Mikee spent many weekends 
here with my wife and I . He was a city boy at heart. The picture is from happy times.Mike is in the packers jersey. Gone at age 35.
Missing you brother......T


----------



## turbobusa

Pet Monkey - YouTube






       My Pals. The most fun live band.
Good times good memories... Missed. Thx T


----------



## turbobusa

Witness - YouTube






     Funny one here. religous door knockers beware. Play loud..... see ya on the other side brother....T


----------



## Ironbuilt

turbobusa said:


> Wizecracker Capacity - YouTube
> 
> This ghetto metal band is some of my best buddies. My great friend Mike Fulton passed away thursday. Crushing grief. Mikee spent many weekends
> here with my wife and I . He was a city boy at heart. The picture is from happy times.Mike is in the packers jersey. Gone at age 35.
> Missing you brother......T



Mikee you are a genius in music bro.. Thru turbobusa ive heard best stories ever ! RIP and keep on playing and sending us music..ib...


----------



## basskiller

Let the Bodies Hit the Floor - YouTube


----------



## basskiller

this was a great time to be alive and kicking it... 


Sammy Hagar - Heavy Metal (With Taarna in Stereo) - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Heres a killer song i think.. listen to the words of Ozzy.. True ..

Forget it. I  cant load it here.. ..need i.t.support..


----------



## Marshall

Kreator and Mille's amazing pick hand showing they are better than ever.


Kreator - Demon Prince (Live Rock Hard 2010) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Old classic from Entombed. They had such a unique sound. If you listen from :32-42, it's about as tuned down and fuzzed out that you can play live and actually get some sort of discernible sound   


Entombed - Abnormally Deceased live 2011 - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

Gwar- Jack the World *Official Video* - YouTube


----------



## Phoe2006

T- GWAR by far puts in the best live stage performance of any band I've ever seen


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hardcore Superstar - sophisticated ladies - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Man, had the chance to see GWAR about 20 years ago but didn't catch them for whatever reason.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Marsh ! man have 'nt seen ya for a bit. How the hell are ya? 

Black Label Society - Ain't No Sunshine - YouTube






Funny video but I dig this Zak cover..T


----------



## Marshall

Hangin' in there, T ! An old Celtic Frost classic from the 80's here ! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMwQzK1vylI


----------



## Marshall

Ya, I know I'm out there, but for the same reason I like the old NFL Films music, I always enjoyed some of the old music used in the original Spiderman cartoons. 

Here's some wackos as into it as me that got permission from the original composer to redo them with a full band/orchestra. Great stuff  

Posted this in the metal section, because if you don't think the riff @ 2:14 can/was turned into Metallica sized metal thunder, then you don't know metal ! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvKMOAVKZ-s


----------



## turbobusa

That was awesome!... I hear some killer bb posing music in there . Very very cool. Thx , T.....


----------



## Ironbuilt

Still rocken at Age 50+..  Gotta love Ratt

Ratt - Round and Round - Rocklahoma 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Ratt had some good riffs back in the day.


----------



## Marshall

Gotta throw this crusher in the mix again. Live and studio version.

It's this simple guys, Sabbath, Fear Factory whatever the poison, the :15 second intro to this song is as cool, powerful and devastating (whatever adjective you can come up with) as it gets.

Tremolo picking the first 2 times up the scale, then massive power chords the next 2. Followed up with 2 more tremolo runs then a pause for silence before the devastating down-tuned aggression is unleashed again. 

Man, this shit is easy to play, just wish I had the creative mind to sit down and write riffs like that ! DAMN !!

*You gotta listen to the 2 power chord runs from :30-:34 on the live version. It's 4 seconds of metal thicker than Tom Platz's quads, that I'm positive make Tony Iommi nod in approval ! *


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQrtrfmTw9Y








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDdKIriXirM


----------



## ShortStop

Led Zeppelin "Ten years gone" One of my favorites

Led Zeppelin / Ten Years Gone / Live / High Quality - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

A live version of the ultimate black metal song, One by One. Immortal keeping it real, end of tour, burned out, fuck ups (especially the drummer/bassist @ 2:50 stopping to switch into the bridge instead of continuing on w/the blast beat). Good stuff by one of Norway's legends.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8nRO6G_TPA


----------



## Marshall

IMO, the greatest death metal song of all time, Day of Suffering. Front man David Vincent still has the vocal chords after all these years. Gotta love the drummer tearing it up at the end of the vid. Pretty solid guns on him too !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaeqN5ghAgc


----------



## Phoe2006

Gotta say both new five finger death punch albums f'ing rock here's a couple of my favs

 http://m.youtube.com/results?q=fiv...evance&search_type=search_all&uploaded=&sm=3 

 http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wkKkaiYejdQ


----------



## Daniel11

My favorite metal is In Flames.  last 2 albums are just phenomenal....

On another note these are getting a lot of play in my iTunes lately:
Skindred
As I Lay Dying
Norma Jean
Letlive.
Inhale Exhale


----------



## Marshall

The wall of sound that is the mighty Bolt Thrower. If you don't think so, put this on your mix, crank it in the car all the way and feel the thunder @ 1:05. Keep in mind it was recorded 20 years ago on shit equipment. Bolt Thrower in a word, is gigantic.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XifuJhsqptE


----------



## silverback66

Marshall said:


> The wall of sound that is the mighty Bolt Thrower. If you don't think so, put this on your mix, crank it in the car all the way and feel the thunder @ 1:05. Keep in mind it was recorded 20 years ago on shit equipment. Bolt Thrower in a word, is gigantic.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XifuJhsqptE



Pretty sick man! I like it!


----------



## Marshall

Bolt Thrower's a real under-rated band from the death metal glory days. There's some great stuff from them in the early 90's on this thread.


----------



## psych

Decapitated - Human's Dust (with lyrics) - HD - YouTube







It's s[heres of Madness, kid miss labeled the song.  How the fuck did I not see this thread! 

Bolt Thrower=WARHAMMER!!!!


----------



## Marshall

Awesome stuff psych !


----------



## Marshall

The legends Vader crushing skulls live ! This is the War !!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAFL2va9Eo0


----------



## Marshall

Let's revisit an old black metal crusher from Beherit. Beherit was never top shelf black metal imo, but this song is truly a classic black metal track. Fast, heavy, grinding metal with ominous lyrics in the whispery Beherit style. This song is always a part of my heavy play lists over the years.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDKECWxWuCY


----------



## Marshall

Hard not to like this thunder crusher from Celtic Frost


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpC7e9KFBLg


----------



## Ironbuilt

Whos got a bike and ready to roll ?
    

Brotherhood of Man - Motorhead - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Motorhead, ya buddy, let's go Lemmy !!!


----------



## Marshall

A classic and vicious one from Morbid Angel. Love the old school intro by legendary frontman David Vincent @ 0:35 saying "Go" when the speed gets kicked up to supersonic !    Great stuff !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sZUWhbeHMk


----------



## psych

http://youtu.be/89h-X-tZa_w


----------



## Marshall

A classic, relentless speed metal crusher from the golden era of hardcore. This song just doesn't stop punishing it's listener. Great stuff !  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KaXLox1g1o


----------



## Phoe2006

Did y'all hear the lead signer and founder of gwar Dave Brockie was found dead sometime last night at the age of 50?


----------



## Marshall

Had a chance to see them back in their heyday, but missed out. Wish I would've went. Sad to hear.


----------



## Marshall

Another favorite of mine from the old Possessed Seven Churches album. Great live intro, then kicking up the speed @ 2:08. Classic stuff from the original speed metal days. I think my girlfriend at the time almost broke up with me over this album   


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPS01Y_tFAI


----------



## Phoe2006

I got to see gwar in 2001 and was great glad I went to there show it was the best performance ever. I'll be truthful there music is not what I'd consider the best but the performance and stage antics was second to none. Definitely a loss


----------



## Marshall

A legendary speed crusher from Death (RIP Chuck). The jamming from 1:50-2:25 epitomizes 80's thrash/speed metal.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhrejrDTcp0


----------



## Marshall

Love this down tuned fuzzed out crusher ! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXVN2Nj6sF8


----------



## Marshall

The legendary one again, ahead of his time in the early 90's with this incredible wall of sound. Often imitated, Chuck was one of the first one's to delve into that massive double bass drum/guitar riffing sound that is total sensory overload. Great stuff here.


Flattening of Emotions


----------



## Marshall

A double shot from a classic metal album of the 90's. 


Lack of Comprehension


----------



## Marshall

Here it is man ! By all accounts, the first classic speed metal song ever recorded. Recorded in 1982, it transitioned the new wave punk metal hybrid sound into the precursor for Slayer, Metallica and the rest of the headbangers. Venom were the biggest hardcore band in the early 80's, headlining all shows. Not only did they pioneer "speed metal", but the name of the song/album pioneered the label for a genre "black metal"

Thee founding fathers of hardcore right here ! For the record, the first hardcore cassette (haha) that I ever bought. Led me into my life of thunderous, frantic hardcore metal listening. 

Enjoy !!


Venom - Black Metal


----------



## Marshall

What's up? Did I lose all my brothers in metal to hip hop or something? 

Time to fuck everyone up with some Vader ! 

Goth hottie alert at 0:02 and 2:12...smokin' metal babes ! Lol


Vader - This is the War


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Marshall!  Been away from board with health/family issues. Much better now. i'll be stopping by way more often. 
Thanks for vids...........!   T


----------



## Oregonstrong

Badass thread! Have not had a chance read and listen to it all yet but here is my first contribution.........
http://youtu.be/wZmMtjIQ-og


----------



## Marshall

Welcome back to the pit, T ! Excellent first post OS, you're not going to get any heavier than we're pumping out in this thread. An AnaSci exclusive ! 

Let's take it back ! The originators of the "mosh", the legendary Anthrax and awesome power chord crunch man, Scott Ian, as high energy as ever. 


Anthrax - Indians


----------



## Marshall

Double shot of Anthrax with perhaps their greatest song of them all, Among the Living. Certainly their greatest album. Saw them on this tour opening up for Megadeth at the old Phantasy Theatre in Cleveland in 1987. 

That skull crushing riff from this song 0:46 to 1:25 was so heavy and monstrously thick that the concrete from the ceiling was breaking off into little pieces and coming down on us. Never forget that ! Anthrax were beasts of the late 80's without a doubt. 


Anthrax - Among the Living


----------



## Oregonstrong

Marshall said:


> Welcome back to the pit, T ! Excellent first post OS, you're not going to get any heavier than we're pumping out in this thread. An AnaSci exclusive !
> 
> 
> 
> Let's take it back ! The originators of the "mosh", the legendary Anthrax and awesome power chord crunch man, Scott Ian, as high energy as ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Anthrax - Indians




Thank you brother, glad I found this thread! Never have I seen a thread dedicated to metal! Yeah I think I'm gonna like this board!


----------



## Oregonstrong

One more contribution for you brothers......
[ame]http://youtu.be/2m0LU3gauLc[/ame]
War of Ages "all consuming fire"


----------



## Marshall

Good to see this thread energized again with some skull crushers ! Can anyone say "Ace Ventura"  


Cannibal Corpse - Hammer Smashed Face


----------



## Marshall

Good re-mastered live version of Lack of Comprehension. Chuck became such a great guitar player in such a short period of time, there's no doubt that if he hadn't been taken away at a young age, he'd be perhaps the premier guitarist/songwriter in metal today.

Best comparison to me right here is Mustaine. Effortless "spider" type playing style while singing at the same time. So incredibly hard to do but so effortless for legends like them. Chuck has a much quicker pick hand than Dave though, that's for sure.


Death - Lack of Comprehension


----------



## Phoe2006

How about the new slipknot album the grey chapter

The devil in I

Slipknot - The Devil In I [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube







The negative one

Slipknot - The Negative One [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube







Custer

Slipknot - Custer (Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Phoe2006

Sorry I thought I did that so it show the video my fault


----------



## Oregonstrong

[ame]http://youtu.be/MI3CF3CkYKM[/ame]
As I Lay Dying "Confined"


----------



## Sandpig

Some bad ass shit in here.


----------



## Marshall

Nice post, Phoe ! Didn't even know knot was putting out new stuff. Negative One kicks ass.


----------



## Marshall

Czech hardcore band, Trollech. Not exactly a huge festival they're playing here  This is a classic black metal song though. They slam it up pretty good around the 3:00 mark ! Won't say they look like hotties, but Trollech seems to draw a few chicks to their gigs, haha.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-vCdKDKdo0


----------



## Oregonstrong

Hope you guys don't mind me bringing a little new school to the thread.......
[ame]http://youtu.be/ZUaQtfnMzdw[/ame]
Miss May I "Mister"


----------



## Oregonstrong

Badass live version.....
[ame]http://youtu.be/sn7TIi_Ksv4[/ame]


----------



## Oregonstrong

[ame]http://youtu.be/Xk_b0VweDx8[/ame]
For Today "Fearless"


----------



## Marshall

Good posts OS. Bring on the new stuff brother, I tend to stay old school and stuck back in the day !


----------



## Marshall

Oldie but goodie. Lyrics becoming more prophetic by the day.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em-lLWwfzks


----------



## Marshall

A classic sonic crusher. For my .02, Abbath has serious stage presence here. Look at him from :25-:29, that dude just epitomizes what a black metal front man should look like onstage. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUaFD4JFU8c


----------



## turbobusa

Hey marsh that awesome!   Scared my grand daughter  lol  .
Holler after the 1st .Need your article/ segment... Thx    Happy new year 
Thanks ,T................


----------



## Marshall

A classic from the late 80's when bands like Dark Angel were destroying the hair bands.

Dark Angel - No One Answers







Any drummers on the board, same song, this is how it's done. The beast, Gene Hoglan. One of the best hardcore drummers ever. 

Gene Hoglan - Drum shot No One Answers


----------



## rangerjockey

:headbang:Great thread boys...always looking for some adrenaline to kickoff some hard core workouts effective for that damn cardio too.


----------



## Marshall

Pretty solid King Diamond cover band, all chicks. Music is solid, vocals aren't even in the same ballpark. Listen @ 3:50 and compare.

Queen Diamond







Now, the Master, still hitting notes at 4:37 the young chick can't even come close to @ nearly 60 yoa, ya man ! Still totes around that hottie doing her satanic ritual after all these years. That chick looks like she hasn't aged a day. Maybe the ceremony works 

The King 2014


----------



## Phoe2006

I Prevail - Blank Space (Taylor Swift) - Punk Goes Pop Style Cover: [ame]http://youtu.be/czb_CZfWko8[/ame]


----------



## Phoe2006

Korn - 'Sabotage' Featuring Slipknot live in London 2015: [ame]http://youtu.be/ttdZjL5NWCc[/ame]


----------



## 6iron

Now I might be an old man here but 5 years ago my youngest son had me take him to a concert that had Mastadon, 5 Finger Death Punch, Slipknot etc... There was a full all out summer concert. I am not a fan of these bands but being an ex-longhaired garage band metal wanna be from the early eighties I have never seen such amazing talent with instruments in my entire life. If you have an appreciation for the musical talent its a must see.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey  Marshall been missing out on all the good stuff being posted in here.
Here is a question. Can I somehow load from your thread to an mp3 player?
Cut me some slack I just turned 53  lol... Thanks, T..


----------



## Marshall

Find the vid on youtube and then go here brother. 

YouTube to MP3 Converter - Fast, Free - ListenToYouTube.com


----------



## Marshall

One of the first hardcore songs that caught my ear back in the day. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0GBXKF0cdw


----------



## turbobusa

Marshall said:


> Find the vid on youtube and then go here brother.
> 
> YouTube to MP3 Converter - Fast, Free - ListenToYouTube.com



Damn i'm simple!  Thanks ...     Turbobusa..............


----------



## Marshall

My favorite song of the English Dogs. Very clean, ballsy sound, especially the riff that starts around 1:30ish. Believe it or not one of the bands that James Hetfield was really into and admired. 


The Eye of Shamanh


----------



## Marshall

A few absolutely legendary songs by the incomparable Slayer. 30 years later and no one can or will be ever to do speed metal/thrash better.

Simply amazing.

First up: Postmortem. The intensity @ 3:15 out is amazing. Araya with the legendary vocals. Awesome stuff. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrCmnQamauo


----------



## Marshall

Next up, Raining Blood. Just a little bit of intensity @ the 1:00 mark !  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrDhwGxrXmI


----------



## Marshall

Dave Lombardo's finest hour: Silent Scream. 3:00 minutes of thrash devastation. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tf3H1LrVvQ


----------



## Marshall

The gold standard of heavy, hardcore speed metal: Angel of Death


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y5uXogBPqs


----------



## Marshall

Love these drum covers. Junior banging out Silent Scream. Impressive as hell. Ya gotta at least watch 1:34 to about 2:34, this kid is hammering out the speed, the ride cymbal and double bass with Lombardoesque quality if not ease. This kid won't be denied.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGl5LK41oyk


----------



## Marshall

Emo Princess bangin' out Postmortem by Slayer. Gotta watch from 2:15 on. Pretty good old school double bass in stilettos @ 2:38 and then she knocks out the speed run with relative ease. Quality female there. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WMCSUbHPxg


----------



## Marshall

Tomboy chick finishing out the last 2 of the 4 Slayer speed crushers on a drum cover with Angel of Death and Raining Blood. She handles Lombardo's lightning quick fills w/ease. This chick is a natural, just gets in a zone. Where were homegirls like this when I was young? ! 

Angel of Death:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=se5Eu53ZEug







Raining Blood:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHC7iGOqSnQ


----------



## Marshall

The classic Primus slam, Jerry Was a Racecar Driver. Claypool makes it look easy. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bVinTllt4U


----------



## turbobusa

Always liked those nuts!   Thanks Marsh......... T


----------



## Marshall

A recent crusher from the legendary Mayhem. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWD_Pua5vKo


----------



## psych

Southern steel, awesome movie

https://youtu.be/SDK6ECp-6Zc


----------



## Marshall

The new FF is out guys ! Not quite as impressive (i.e. heavy) as The Industrialist, which I thought was their best work, but it's got some damn good tracks. The intro track will get your blood moving !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uhndFp48mk


----------



## Phoe2006

[ame]http://youtu.be/HCBPmxiVMKk[/ame]

New five finger album dropped tonight. Loving it so far


----------



## Marshall

Good post Phoe ! Nice to see some new stuff.

Here's another track from the new FF that has some nuts to it.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osjYf8FBXbU


----------



## Marshall

Solid crusher from Exodus here. Good mix of power and speed.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7asmk_08RH4


----------



## Phoe2006

When I originally posted it was the first night it was out and not a lot on YouTube now there's plenty of the tracks I see


----------



## Marshall

A relatively unknown goody from Sabbath bassist Geezer's solo project. Pretty hard driving tune. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oCpvQINpdY


----------



## Marshall

Another pretty good new crusher from FF 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyZNcCBgyNs


----------



## Marshall

Good old school one for the kids ! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55mEVqrXqho


----------



## Marshall

I've come to the conclusion that this is probably the heaviest, most extreme song that will ever be recorded. Elements of death, speed and hardcore metal blended into a wall of sound. This is as hard as it gets. I'm convinced of that.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tne7-FzZxSM


----------



## Marshall

Good collaboration here with Satyr, Hellhammer and Blackthorn. If you're into black metal, this is a good one. Killer opening riff and some classic black metal vocals by Satyr. 


Thorns - Interface to God - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

You wanna hear a metal warrior drumming his nuts off, just listen from 3:50 on. Old school "thrash" at it's finest, RIP Megadeth drumming legend Nick Menza ! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm175LWTka0


----------



## aon1

Some of these guys music isn't to bad 


[ame]https://youtu.be/wgdZsBq9LMQ[/ame]


----------



## *Bio*

*Iron Maiden - Wrathchild*

I had to go old school...been listening to all the early Iron Maiden stuff...1981...love it!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io4ObwuO24w


----------



## Marshall

Maiden was great back in the day. Piece of Mind was heavy on my playlist back then. A true metal classic.


----------



## aon1

[ame]https://youtu.be/iLh3uX5hR8E[/ame]


----------



## aon1

[ame]https://youtu.be/uhBHL3v4d3I[/ame]


----------



## aon1

Didn't realize you tube took down the concert......here it is again


[ame]https://youtu.be/FWBHQSh7IwE[/ame]


----------



## Marshall

Nice new tune by Metallica. They finally realized you don't have to always do something that sounds new, just do what you do best.


----------



## Marshall

Rage - Down By Law


----------



## Marshall

A great song from the 80's.


----------



## aon1

Marshall said:


> Nice new tune by Metallica. They finally realized you don't have to always do something that sounds new, just do what you do best.



I think there finally heading back in the right direction if they keep on track


----------



## aon1

Pandora has a Metallica live concert tonight streamed over Pandora.....wish more of this music would come back it was like a drug.....just got you going and the heart pumpimg


----------



## Marshall

aon1 said:


> I think there finally heading back in the right direction if they keep on track



Yep, so many bands lose their way trying to appeal to a new audience or prove themselves as musicians. One thing I always liked about Fear Factory, their best album came out 20 years after the first.


----------



## aon1

[ame]https://youtu.be/JFAcOnhcpGA[/ame]


----------



## ASHOP

Always been a HUGE Metallica fan since back in the days of Cliff Burton,,,LOVE that live stuff!!!


----------



## Marshall

One of my all-time favorite metal songs. One of the first true black metal power riffs ever put down, Born for Burning by Bathory. Brings back 1985 to me in a big way !!   

One of the most tributed black metal songs ever after Quorthon, Bathory's original creator passed away so young.

Going to post the original and some of the cool covers done over the years. Some great stuff, but I don't know if anyone pulled it off as good as Quorthon. 

The original:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bVYi2YWEBw







This is different, has grown on me to be a favorite 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIpGBxrALcA







Legends Satyricon doing a fantastic job

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMNQc5XuTb4







Witchtrap, always does good covers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZtrVDl-rnY







Norwegian legents Tsjuder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDHG3mjPxkM







Lastly the great Watain, they of one of the biggest guitar players in the biz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yJRKYYUArw


----------



## Marshall

Some good Vader from the old days 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKlw1Ug97Ts








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNw4r_tuGMc


----------



## *Bio*

I'm old school metal...I love this with Bruce Dickenson and Rob Halford.  This was on Rob Halford's Resurrection album.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-6jntlAWJs


----------



## Marshall

Nice post Bio !

It always was interesting to me that Halford was in much heavier bands than Priest on the side. Fight had some heavy ass shit back in the day.


----------



## Marshall

Old timers will remember the slightly pre-Anthrax S.O.D. !  Wild stuff back then  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utqnuktklCg


----------



## Marshall

The true grandmasters and pioneers of Norwegian black metal, Mayhem. Pro shot live video of the classic Freezing Moon. Music is art and theater, I think a lot of bands and critics forget that. THIS is how it's done onstage.


Mayhem - Freezing Moon Live - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Pretty good blistering yet atmospheric hybrid death/black metal from Veld.


Veld Lyrics 08 Love   Anguish   Hate - YouTube


----------



## Hell

Some Heaviness out of Spain


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwsQ77B_oc4


----------



## Marshall

Sounds like some good stuff musically on there. I'll have to break it down song by song and not sure about the vocals yet


----------



## Marshall

MAAT - "As We Create The Hope From Above" Official Video - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Easily one of my 5 favorite guitar tones of all-time. If they could bottle the 1st 40 seconds of this song and create a structure it would be epic. 

They're trying to cram as many riffs into each tune as possible instead of letting 1 killer riff dominate it and make it a force. 

Would love to manage them. Change the vocal style, tweak the song structure and would be powerhouse crushers  


Altarage - Altars - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Good German heavy band


Sulphur Aeon - The Devil's Gorge (HD 1080p) - YouTube


----------



## Hell

Marshall said:


> Easily one of my 5 favorite guitar tones of all-time. If they could bottle the 1st 40 seconds of this song and create a structure it would be epic.
> 
> They're trying to cram as many riffs into each tune as possible instead of letting 1 killer riff dominate it and make it a force.
> 
> Would love to manage them. Change the vocal style, tweak the song structure and would be powerhouse crushers
> 
> Altarage - Altars - YouTube



Wendler put it best, its Portal but with riffs!

https://jimwendler.com/blogs/jimwendler-com/how-to-darken-your-sonic-palette


----------



## Marshall

Some good sludgecore or whatever we want to call it these days !  


Dopelord "Reptile Sun" - YouTube


----------



## psych

hahahahaha

[ame]https://youtu.be/GApaIFzfgRg[/ame]


----------



## Marshall

Another atmospheric crusher from Sulphur Aeon


Sulphur Aeon - Incantation - YouTube


----------



## psych

cthulhu!!!!!!!


----------



## Marshall

Ya know psych, I've listened to quite a few of the newer hardcore bands out there today and I'm just pretty convinced that metal has been "done" so to speak. There's different song structure and slight variations in sound and style, but in reality from everything I've listened to, metal has been turned inside out. Kind of feel bad for the kids coming up in bands, but it can't get any more extreme, heavy, fast or crushing than it's been.


----------



## Marshall

Another crushing tune from Vader


Vader - Return To The Morbid Reich - YouTube


----------



## aon1

Marshall said:


> Some good sludgecore or whatever we want to call it these days !
> 
> Dopelord "Reptile Sun" - YouTube



A bit off topic but that cover would make an awsome tattoo....There's some pretty awsome art on alot of the metal covers


----------



## Marshall

Ya I agree, some very cool artwork on a lot of these underground band album covers.


----------



## Marshall

One of the best covers of a Metallica song. Vader really crushes it here.


Vader - Fight Fire With Fire (Metallica - cover) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Vader tearing up a Slayer classic. Some sturdy pick hands on these dudes. 


Raining Blood by Vader (Slayer cover) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Nice cover of Lord of This World by Sleep. Always thought this song was an underrated Sabbath doom crusher from back in the day.


Sleep - Lord Of This World (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

A good hard driving classic from the old days. Pretty mellow for me, but a cool riff and one of my favorite old school hammers on bass, Bob Daisley.


Randy Rhoads LIVE: I Don't Know 1981 - Enhanced 2014 - Best Quality HQ -After Hours TV Show - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Some excellent Sabbath cover tunes:


Orange Goblin - A Symptom Of The Universe (Black Sabbath Cover) - YouTube








Kyuss - Into the Void (Sabbath Cover) - YouTube








ESTEPARIA - "Sabbath Bloody Sabbath" (Black Sabbath Cover) - YouTube








Red Wizard - The Wizard (Black Sabbath cover) - YouTube








LUKE'S WALL- Children of the Grave (Black Sabbath cover) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

A nice grungy doom crusher here.


An Archer in the Emptiness - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

An old speedster from the original satanic thrash band, Venom. Hard to believe, but they are one of the grandfather's of hardcore.


venom burn this place to the ground 1985 - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Probably my favorite of the newer heavy bands, another crushing wall of sound from Sulphur Aeon's 1st recording. I'll post a couple songs from their 2nd recording, which suffered from terrible production, but was just as well written as the 1st. Hoping for something new from them fairly soon.


Sulphur Aeon - Monolithic - YouTube


----------



## Dusty Ray

Okay this thread is  Awesome to say the least.I listen to almost every band on here,but where's Slipknot at guys.


----------



## AnaSCI

Dusty Ray said:


> Okay this thread is  Awesome to say the least.I listen to almost every band on here,but where's Slipknot at guys.



You haven't posted any yet

Oh and by the way :welcome:


----------



## Dusty Ray

AnaSCI said:


> You haven't posted any yet
> 
> Oh and by the way :welcome:


Thank you,and trying to figure out how to post some up.Great thread here.


----------



## BigBob

Thanks for the Sabbath covers. That was my all time favorite band. Loved Sabbath bloody Sabbath. I want someone to re make snowblind. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob

Found it....
[ame]https://youtu.be/WObfTCcaln0[/ame]

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshall

Awesome cover of Snowblind.

Sleep has the Sabbath sound down big time.


----------



## Marshall

Intro and 1st song from the 2nd recording from Sulphur Aeon, Devotion to the Cosmic Chaos. Great intro to the album, very atmospheric and gloomy. Have to tweak the EQ to get the sound decent on this recording, not much bottom end, hopefully they'll have better production next time around 


... To Drown This World - YouTube








Sulphur Aeon - Devotion to the Cosmic Chaos (Gateway to the Antisphere 2015) - YouTube


----------



## aon1

Dusty Ray said:


> Okay this thread is  Awesome to say the least.I listen to almost every band on here,but where's Slipknot at guys.[/QUOTE
> 
> Here I'll get you started......welcome aboard
> https://youtu.be/EsP4rb4vzdk


----------



## Marshall

Excellent crusher from Sulphur's last recording. For death/black metal vocals, this guy has it nailed. Great vocals that aren't overwhelming and blend in with the music perfectly.


Sulphur Aeon - "Into the Courts of Azathoth" - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Always liked this band back in the day. Were one of the heaviest along w/Metallica in the late 80's.


Under The Oak (New Version) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Candlemass 05 Bearer Of Pain Live [email protected] colony - YouTube


----------



## K1

Lot of metalheads out there for you Marshall...Almost 50k views on your thread man!:rockmusic:


----------



## gungalunga

When working out, my go to metal always has been, and always will be...Pantera- Vulgar Display of Power, Slayer-Reign in Blood, and Metallica- Master of Puppets. Occasionally throw in some Slipknot, Megadeth, and Hatebreed too....


----------



## Marshall

Ya K1, this thread is like a monstrous storm; crushing thunderous riffs, lightning speed and raw power. Not another metal thread like it on the web for the iron brothers out there.

Reign in Blood is the speed metal album by which all others are judged gunga, never gets old to listen to. Master was the heaviest album ever up to that point imo. The Thing That Should Not Be is still one of the all-time crushers !


----------



## Marshall

Great sounding live version of Tomorrow's Dream from back in the heyday. Man o man if Iommi could've just stuck to his guns and kept this kind of thick fuzzy raw sound throughout...

2 great moments here, @ the 1:00 mark when Tony gets kind of sludged up with the chords and Ward does a pro's job slowing down the temp to let him get reoriented and coming out of the solo @ the 2:30 mark, just the enormous Godzilla like tone and sound that Iommi had back then...just massive.

Ozzy of course sounded amazing back then, hard to believe he had such a perfect metal voice, maybe the best ever "back in the day"


Black Sabbath / Tomorrow's Dream - 8mm / California Jam 1974 - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Great sounding live version of Tomorrow's Dream from back in the heyday. Man o man if Iommi could've just stuck to his guns and kept this kind of thick fuzzy raw sound throughout...
> 
> 2 great moments here, @ the 1:00 mark when Tony gets kind of sludged up with the chords and Ward does a pro's job slowing down the temp to let him get reoriented and coming out of the solo @ the 2:30 mark, just the enormous Godzilla like tone and sound that Iommi had back then...just massive.
> 
> Ozzy of course sounded amazing back then, hard to believe he had such a perfect metal voice, maybe the best ever "back in the day"
> 
> Black Sabbath / Tomorrow's Dream - 8mm / California Jam 1974 - YouTube



nice...yeah ozzys voice WAS amazing...

so funny to hear the dude try to sing now...

even as far back as blizzard...his voice was shot...


----------



## Marshall

Ya, he was at his peak, perfect voice on Sabotage and the tours around '75 '76...that was it though, you're right, he was completely shot by Blizzard.


----------



## pesty4077

I saw Metallica at The Rose Bowl with my son last Saturday. :headbang:


----------



## Sandpig

pesty4077 said:


> I saw Metallica at The Rose Bowl with my son last Saturday. :headbang:


Pissed they didn't come to Vegas.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshall

pesty4077 said:


> I saw Metallica at The Rose Bowl with my son last Saturday. :headbang:



That must've been a massive event ! 

I saw them open for Ozzy in '86 (Master tour) and headline with Megadeth in '88 (...And Justice tour).

Haven't seen them since.


----------



## Marshall

One of my favorite unsung Metallica bashers, Motorbreath


Metallica: Motorbreath (MetOnTour - Philadelphia, PA - 2017) - YouTube


----------



## aon1

pesty4077 said:


> I saw Metallica at The Rose Bowl with my son last Saturday. :headbang:



That's awesome I've been wanting to take my son to see them before there done for good or to old put on a decent show ,he's about to be right age now but getting time at the right show seems to never happen.


----------



## Marshall

They did to get off their asses and digitally re-master all of the old classics. At least through ...And Justice, which needs the entire bottom end re-recorded.


----------



## Marshall

A great Sabbath style crusher from Bolt Thrower. Good tune to have at high volume levels. Great buildup to the Iommi-esque power chords @ the 2:30 mark that would fit right in on Vol 4. Doesn't get much heavier. 


The IVth Crusade - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

For my Sabbath crew.

THEE best live version of War Pigs ever. Actually may be the best Sabbath ever sounded live, at the California Jam in April 1974 in front of 250k hard rock fans.

Looks like someone grabbed the audio from the soundboard. It's very high quality, just isolating Iommi and Ozzy for the most part. What an incredible tone and overall sound from Iommi. Just absolutely crushing. Over 40 years later and nothing, NOTHING as monstrous as the 1:15 intro to War Pigs. Mind boggling.

From all of the research I've done, Iommi's setup at this point in time was his Laney Supergroup ampheads with the Rangemaster treble booster overdrive. Apparently he plugged in to the bass input instead of the treble input on the Laney. Whatever it was exactly, this WAS the sound !


Here is the audio clip of it for listening pleasure, along with the best quality vid of the actual performance below it. 


Black Sabbath - War Pigs - California Jam '74 - YouTube








Black Sabbath / War Pigs / 1974 California Jam - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

The old original crusher, Children of the Grave. Always better live imo, as it takes away the over-dubbed high pitched guitar and is much heavier.

Tony's second most crushing riff behind the War Pigs intro, 2:28-2:53, 25 seconds of massive power chords to transition back into the main riff. Tony looks pretty happy playing them    Great stuff. California Jam was awesome with Sabbath in their pastel "California" flower power colors. Vintage early 70's Americana. 


Black Sabbath - "Children of the Grave" Live Cal Jam 1974 - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

If you're into black metal, these guys get it done pretty damn good. Have to give an A++ for theater and stage performance, which in the end, is what a concert is a lot about (in addition to the great music).


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMSTnY_3_qA


----------



## Marshall

Just an outright crusher here from Batushka, punishing riff, incredible drumming and probably the best black metal vocals outside of Gaahl.


Batushka - Yekteniya 2 - YouTube







Live video for posterity and visual aid, but not as good quality as studio.


Batushka - Yekteniya II (Live) Brutal Assault 2017 - YouTube


----------



## aon1

*R.I.P Malcom*

https://youtu.be/5f65Un-Z33Q



Seems like like we've almost lost all the greats that inspired the all or nothing greatness that was genX ....and soon it will be our time to take that journey to the other side....my generation will in the blink of an eye be gone and the great time in history it was will never be again......


----------



## Marshall

Ya, life move's on, our generation was the generation of metal though. As a music lover, I feel blessed to have been there from the beginning, when Metallica and Slayer took up where Sabbath left off. Special times that can only be once. Like the kids who grew up with rock 'n roll in the 50's.


----------



## Marshall

A good re-recording of a Destruction classic from the 1986 album Eternal Devastation. One of my personal favorites from "back in the day". United by Hatred.


DESTRUCTION - United By Hatred   - The History Clip (OFFICIAL TRACK) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

The best crusher (imho) on the new Altarage release. Such a great guitar sound and attack style of playing. 


Altarage - Orb Terrax (official premiere) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Pretty good effort to slap onto the workout playlist here from Gojira. Overall not one of my favorite bands, but I pickup (at least to me) a lot of influence from other bands that I like and they make it work. 


Gojira - The heaviest matter of the universe (lyric) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Nice death crusher from Belphegor. Have to say these guys look like they go about their business pretty seriously. Awesome Mesa Boogie stacks for that heavy crunch. Well done.


Belphegor - Conjuring The Dead Pactun In Aeternum - Bloodstock 2015 - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

im not a gojira fan but whenever i hear something from them i like it...
good band...

hey marshall...you listen to SUICIDAL ANGELS???

i love this band...if you havent heard em you should check em out.

i always say...my favorite suicidal angels album is the last one i listened to...they have a solid catalog.:headbang:


----------



## Marshall

Post a couple of their best tunes brother.


----------



## Marshall

Pretty good thumper from one of those sound alike Korn/Limp Bizkit style bands. Almost impossible to tell who's who they sounds so similar, but pretty good tune here.


Wage War - The River (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Post a couple of their best tunes brother.[/QUOTE
> 
> teach me how???
> 
> been trying but cant figure it out...


----------



## way2tense

*hope this works...*

nope...


----------



## way2tense

Suicidal Angels - Beggar Of Scorn - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

ha!

so easy...

dont know why i was making it so difficult...


----------



## Concreteguy

*Puddle of mudd*

A little mellow but it's metal too me.

[ame]https://youtu.be/5RisBAkC0x8[/ame]


----------



## way2tense

Suicidal Angels - Reborn in violence - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Moshing Crew - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Damn, that's some impressive stuff 2tense ! Great old school power thrash sound like Kreator in their prime !


----------



## Marshall

Definitely a different spin on metal, fused with pop and super cute Japanese cheerleaders !  

Some pretty good and pretty damn heavy at times riffs, these guys are tearing it up and making a mint $$$


BABYMETAL - KARATE (OFFICIAL) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Let's give it up for still, 30+ years later, one of the greatest speed metal riffs of all time. 1:45-2:20 made a lot of kids pick up guitars back in the day.

Araya might possibly have the best clean vocals for hardcore ever. Can't get better for that genre.


The Big 4 - Slayer - Raining Blood Live Sweden July 3 HD - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

remember this one???

great album.


CARCASS - No Love Lost (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Carcass, old school punishers for sure ! Singer sounds just like Mille.


----------



## Marshall

Maybe one of the best/most underrated Metallica power songs of all time. Incredible riffing. 


Metallica - Dyers Eve (Live in Nimes, France 2009) DVD PROSHOT !! - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

love this album...modern classic...i think.


Onslaught - Killing Peace - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Onslaught - Destroyer Of Worlds - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

I remember their "Power from Hell" album way back...they're definitely much better now all the way around. Excellent album.


----------



## Marshall

I'll throw in some rare old school, Cyclone "Fighting the Fatal" Got this one back in '86 or '87. I don't know about any other metal heads, but imo this is a pretty damn CRUSHING intro !


Cyclone Fighting The Fatal - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

hell yeah...id never heard cyclone before...that(horrible)production...i love it...made me feel like i was 17 while i was listening...cool stuff.


----------



## way2tense

this band is pretty slick...had trouble choosing a couple songs to post...the whole album is pretty strong...


Vomitive- Angelus Apatrida - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Angelus Apatrida - Never Forget - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Some great riffing from that band, good find. I'm definitely hearing some Overkill influence in there, what'd ya think?


----------



## Marshall

Here's just a damn cool old punisher from Possessed. 


Fallen Angel - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Some great riffing from that band, good find. I'm definitely hearing some Overkill influence in there, what'd ya think?



i never thought overkill but thinking about it now i do...
they always reminded me of a bay area band...vocals are a little chuck billyish???...


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Here's just a damn cool old punisher from Possessed.
> 
> Fallen Angel - YouTube



oh man...this takes me back...so good...


----------



## way2tense

i was always a big fan of the bay area style...

best guitar solo ever???


Through Eyes of Glass - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

way2tense said:


> oh man...this takes me back...so good...



Even looking back on Seven Churches now, Possessed just did something on that record that was different than Slayer, Exodus, any of the hardcore bands were doing. It was a unique style that wasn't death or black metal, which wasn't around yet. But I truly believe that the Seven Churches album in itself gave birth to both the black and death metal style that followed in the late 80's, early 90's. 

A definite landmark album.


----------



## Marshall

Hell yeah man, we all thought Forbidden was going to be the next big thing in hardcore, but it just didn't happen. Maybe got lost like a lot of those bands did in the early 90's when speed metal fizzled out and death, black and power metal took over.

Great one here from the Ultimate Revenge 2 concert.


FORBIDDEN - Chalice of Blood (OFFICIAL LIVE VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Hell yeah man, we all thought Forbidden was going to be the next big thing in hardcore, but it just didn't happen. Maybe got lost like a lot of those bands did in the early 90's when speed metal fizzled out and death, black and power metal took over.
> 
> Great one here from the Ultimate Revenge 2 concert.
> 
> FORBIDDEN - Chalice of Blood (OFFICIAL LIVE VIDEO) - YouTube



have you heard forbiddens later albums???

"green"???
"distortion"???
"omega wave"???

i really like all three of em...the style changed a bit but i think these are real good albums...


----------



## Marshall

way2tense said:


> have you heard forbiddens later albums???
> 
> "green"???
> "distortion"???
> "omega wave"???
> 
> i really like all three of em...the style changed a bit but i think these are real good albums...



Ya, there's some excellent songs on those. I think a lot of the old school bands put out some killer stuff these days, but it's just my old argument that you can't do it better, just more of the same (unless changing style a little bit).

What can Slayer really put out that tops Raining Blood, Angel of Death, Hell Awaits, War Ensemble, South of Heaven etc?...Good tunes but they just don't have the same impact.


----------



## Marshall

One of my favorite old Venom sloppy thrashers. They created the satanic, speed metal, dark imagery metal industry and then got pushed aside by better musicians and a more polished product like Slayer, Exodus, Metallica. Kind of ironic, but they created a massive genre that's for sure.


Burn This Place to the Ground - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Let's do it, the mega crusher from Possessed, solid version of The Exorcist:


Possessed - The Exorcist (Live Bloodstock 2017) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

more shit from the bay...


Defiance "No Compromise" - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Defiance "Dead Silence" - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

They got some pretty good breakdowns/mosh parts in there, good stuff !


----------



## Marshall

My last Possessed tune, one of their more punishing tunes, Pentagram. The one thing I love about this song is the way they close it out. A lot of bands tend to not finish a song strong, or get away from the main riff that hooked you in the first place. 

On this tune, I've just always loved the way for the last 30+ seconds of the song, they take the main crushing riff and just drive it home into everyone's skull. Excellent composition right there, that's how you punish a listener !  


Pentagram - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

three piece outta washington state...

shoestring budget for this album...i wish their record company would have invested some effort and money in these guys...fucking love this band...


Forced Entry - Bone Crackin' Fever - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Forced Entry - Macrocosm, Microcosm - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

one more...guitarist sings on this track...guitar work is amazing...


Forced Entry - Never A Know, But The No - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Have to agree, some damn good tunes, just no production quality. Bands today can do studio quality recording with a fairly modest investment in a home studio. One of the many technological advantages of today. Only downside, like I say, no real new direction to take metal and hard to do it better or heavier than it's been done


----------



## Marshall

My 2 favorite Exodus tunes:

I'd have a hard time picking a favorite, but if forced, would say The Last Act of Defiance. Just a pure out beginning to end crusher. 


And Then There Were None - YouTube








The Last Act of Defiance - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Have to agree, some damn good tunes, just no production quality. Bands today can do studio quality recording with a fairly modest investment in a home studio. One of the many technological advantages of today. Only downside, like I say, no real new direction to take metal and hard to do it better or heavier than it's been done



agree...i was listening to alot of spanish thrash a few years ago and i couldnt believe how good these young bands(that i knew couldnt have much financial backing)albums sounded...crystal clear...no mistakes that they just had to live with...etc...but then i started noticing that all the production sounded the same..no real personality in their sounds...

love the exodus tunes you picked btw...but i honestly i think it was a sin to re-record "bonded by blood"...
such a classic sound...and i loved paul baloff...amazing performance from him on that album...he was a crazy person and you can tell he loved what he was doing.

im gonna post a couple of my faves from bonded...


Exodus - A Lesson In Violence [HQ] - YouTube

YouTube​​


----------



## way2tense

Exodus - A Lesson In Violence [HQ] - YouTube

YouTube​​


----------



## way2tense

lemme try this one more time...



Exodus - A Lesson In Violence [HQ] - YouTube

YouTube​​





Exodus - Piranha [HQ] - YouTube

YouTube​​


----------



## way2tense

hmmm...not sure why this is happening...

anyway....tried to post "a lesson in violence" and "piranha"...:headbang:


----------



## Marshall

That's weird !

Ya, some of the 80's bands that weren't big budget re-recorded their early stuff, Destruction, Exodus, Testament, Sodom. I didn't see the need for Exodus or Testament really, but the Destruction and Sodom stuff is much, much better. Just a case of the bands probably wanting to have it sound like they envisioned it originally.

The guitar sound is killer on the Exodus re-recordings though !


----------



## Marshall

Maybe the #3 on my Exodus list. Absolute killer riffing on this one.


Fabulous Disaster - YouTube


----------



## Durro

^^^^ Great Album!
Memories!


----------



## Marshall

Durro said:


> ^^^^ Great Album!
> Memories!



Ya, we're getting old man ! But that was the time to be young and into metal, without a doubt. At least we can say that


----------



## Marshall

Hard not to do some headbanging to this Overkill classic ! 


Deny the Cross (Live) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

from arizona...



Atrophy - Violent by Nature - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Good old Roadrunner records, always a trustworthy label back in the day ! Little bit of a hollow sound, but tight as hell, would be one of those re-recording that would crush like Destruction.


----------



## Marshall

A little change-up here with some Sabbath-esque sludge from Electric Wizard. One of their better offerings imo, as it's not a 9 minute marathon, but have to admit the goth chick in the video bumps it up a half point  


Electric Wizard - Sadiowitch OFFICIAL PROMO - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

been wading thru orange goblins stuff...ive only heard a couple of their albums so far...
this is a really good band...
probably my favorite drummer at the moment...


Orange Goblin - Red Tide Rising - Official Video | Metal Hammer - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

I wanna say Goblin was one of the bands we posted up that did a great Sabbath cover. Can’t remember which tune, but it was good. Got an excellent heavy groove style.


----------



## Dyers Eve

I have Amazon prime, which gives you free music each month. I discovered the Metallica channel the other day which plays random metal bands. It's pretty damn good to listen to when working out. If you don't like the current song being played you can skip to the next song whenever you want.


----------



## Marshall

Dyers Eve said:


> I have Amazon prime, which gives you free music each month. I discovered the Metallica channel the other day which plays random metal bands. It's pretty damn good to listen to when working out. If you don't like the current song being played you can skip to the next song whenever you want.



Ya, lots of my buddies use that. Good screenname, great song !


----------



## Marshall

I'm going to try and take a second with each song I post and point out some specifics of what I like about them. I do it once in awhile, especially in more obscure stuff so someone passing by can zero in on what at least one listener likes about it  

This song is taken off of the album Covenant, when I personally feel Morbid Angel had pretty much taken over and dominated the very competitive Death Metal scene at the time (much like Slayer did with speed metal in the 80's).

While I think Blessed Are The Sick is musically the best Morbid Angel album, there is just absolutely no denying the brutal aggressiveness of the entire Covenant album. It's angry, heavy, fast and just a complete crushing experience from beginning to end. One of my favorites here from the record, a vicious 3:15 second experience that has the focused intense ending of a song that I like in the final 10 seconds. It's like the last nail in the coffin of the song 


Morbid Angel - Vengeance Is Mine [Full Dynamic Range Edition] - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> I'm going to try and take a second with each song I post and point out some specifics of what I like about them. I do it once in awhile, especially in more obscure stuff so someone passing by can zero in on what at least one listener likes about it
> 
> This song is taken off of the album Covenant, when I personally feel Morbid Angel had pretty much taken over and dominated the very competitive Death Metal scene at the time (much like Slayer did with speed metal in the 80's).
> 
> While I think Blessed Are The Sick is musically the best Morbid Angel album, there is just absolutely no denying the brutal aggressiveness of the entire Covenant album. It's angry, heavy, fast and just a complete crushing experience from beginning to end. One of my favorites here from the record, a vicious 3:15 second experience that has the focused intense ending of a song that I like in the final 10 seconds. It's like the last nail in the coffin of the song
> 
> Morbid Angel - Vengeance Is Mine [Full Dynamic Range Edition] - YouTube



im not a death metal guy or a big morbid angel fan but i love this album...really liked the follow up too..."domination"...ive only heard a few of their albums but i need to dig through their catalog...

trey should be doing movie scores...hes brilliant.


----------



## way2tense

i saw this tour...they sounded exactly like they sound on the album..


Where The Slime Live - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

trey is a genius...

my favorite cut from "covenant"...


Morbid Angel - Angel Of Disease - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Excellent, glad you got to see them back in the day. I was fortunate enough to see them in their prime during the Covenant tour in '93. Was an excellent show in all ways. Death Metal and Black Metal are not two of my favorite genre's, however there are some classic A-list crushers of all-time from those categories. I have to agree, the original lineup with Trey is legendary.

Here's a two minute powerhouse from Blessed Are The Sick that imo encapsulates everything that was extraordinary about Morbid Angel. A thunderous intro, ultra tight and aggressive main riff, a great changeup @ the 1:17 mark with Trey's otherworldly solo and the perfect crushing type finish that I like.


Morbid Angel - Day of Suffering (Full Dynamic Range Edition) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Excellent, glad you got to see them back in the day. I was fortunate enough to see them in their prime during the Covenant tour in '93. Was an excellent show in all ways. Death Metal and Black Metal are not two of my favorite genre's, however there are some classic A-list crushers of all-time from those categories. I have to agree, the original lineup with Trey is legendary.
> 
> Here's a two minute powerhouse from Blessed Are The Sick that imo encapsulates everything that was extraordinary about Morbid Angel. A thunderous intro, ultra tight and aggressive main riff, a great changeup @ the 1:17 mark with Trey's otherworldly solo and the perfect crushing type finish that I like.
> 
> Morbid Angel - Day of Suffering (Full Dynamic Range Edition) - YouTube



havent heard "blessed are the sick" but im gonna dig in and listen to it a few times...torture the ol' lady a bit...
shes a good sport but has trouble with some of the shit i listen to...
i gotta tell ya she wasnt real happy when i was listening to "seven churches" and "beyond the gates" a couple months ago...first thing in the morning before work...and whenever we were in the car...:headbang:


----------



## way2tense

disincarnate???

gotta love james murphy...



Stench Of Paradise Burning - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

was hard to pick a couple tunes from this album...so good..from start to finish...



Disincarnate - Beyond The Flesh - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Some damn good classic death metal right there ! '93-'94 was the zenith before the fallout. Grunge and industrial seemed to push it out of the limelight.


----------



## Marshall

Probably my favorite Deicide tune, one of the heavy hitters in the death genre from the early 90's. Just an absolutely ultra aggressive/intense tune with Benton's voice in fine form. Love the breakdown and riff @ 1:22. Interesting lyrical concept from the "satanic" themed group pointing out that the sociopathic homicidal Charles Manson is a creation of god. 


Lunatic Of God's Creation (Reissue) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

way2tense said:


> i gotta tell ya she wasnt real happy when i was listening to "seven churches" and "beyond the gates" a couple months ago...first thing in the morning before work...and whenever we were in the car...:headbang:



Seven Churches was the album that got me a breakup threat back in the mid 80's from my g/f at the time lol

I narrowly survived it  

I'm not sure how some people can take the presentation of art in one form (music) and find it religiously offensive and then view it in another form (film) and keep in perspective that it's entertainment with no problem. Always made me chuckle a bit.


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Probably my favorite Deicide tune, one of the heavy hitters in the death genre from the early 90's. Just an absolutely ultra aggressive/intense tune with Benton's voice in fine form. Love the breakdown and riff @ 1:22. Interesting lyrical concept from the "satanic" themed group pointing out that the sociopathic homicidal Charles Manson is a creation of god.
> 
> Lunatic Of God's Creation (Reissue) - YouTube



never got into deicide...but this is "nice"...ill have to go back and try them again...

i just got done listening to "blessed are the sick"...:action-smiley-033:...great stuff...


----------



## Marshall

Ya, Deicide has a couple of killer tunes in their catalog. Overall, like a lot of death and black metal bands it can just get redundant and nothing sets itself apart, but the occasional gem can be found here and there. 

"Blessed" to me is Morbid Angel's signature record. Covenant was probably the peak of their popularity and like I mentioned a truly devastating effort, but Blessed Are The Sick is just Morbid Angel at their musical finest. Songs tight, guitar tone heavier and cleaner than Covenant and David Vincent never sounded better.

Some great tunes on it, but this one is the showcase song for me. An absolute death metal classic and all-time crusher, Brainstorm.


Morbid Angel - Brainstorm (Full Dynamic Range Edition) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

This is just an outright classic speed metal song from the golden era. I'd have to rank it in the top 10 from that time period. This despite having an absolutely ridiculous and weak guitar sound/tone. Pretty strong vocals and Tony Scaglione on drums who was a beast. Such a crisp powerful snare drum and hard driving low end in general, I guess it must have been by design to have such a tinty mid range guitar sound. Easy to listen to some of the tight fills by Scaglione and see why Slayer selected him to fill in for Lombardo when he took his mental health vacation on the Reign in Blood Tour.

Warmonger fits the exact definition of a speed metal tune.


War Monger - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

heard warfect???


WARFECT - Drone Wars - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Now THAT'S how a snare should sound for a thrash band ! Not sure they had to drag all the gear out to the desert for the vid    but cool band. Glad to see some of the millennials with their musical head screwed on straight !


----------



## Marshall

After giving it quite a bit of thought, I've come to the conclusion that "this" is the quintessential speed metal song of all time. Absolutely crisp, clean with lightning fast precision. Technical perfection. Dave Lombardo is as on point as a drummer has a right to be, clearly showcasing why he is the hardcore drummer by which all others are measured. Truly a masterpiece in the thrash genre, the best of many bests, imho. 

A great live version here, but post the legendary Hanneman. Had to have the flawless studio version with him along with this excellent live rendition. As good as it gets for speed metal gentlemen (and maybe a lady or two who pops in), Born of Fire. 


Slayer - Born Of Fire [HQ] (With Lyrics) - YouTube








Slayer Wacken 2014 - 11 Born of Fire - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

im a south of heaven guy....


Behind The Crooked Cross - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

i love the way lombardo lets it "breathe" on this cut...
then the double bass drumming under(over?)the first solo...just beautiful...


Live Undead - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Damn, I haven't heard Live Undead for years brother ! Hahaha  Amazing how you can love a band and not hear certain songs for so long. Crooked Cross was always one of my favorites off South of Heaven. Ya, I have to say that on this album, Lombardo has a crisp, clean absolutely amazing drum sound.


----------



## Marshall

I think the guys had a little less overall quality sound on the Seasons recording than South of Heaven, but damn brother is this some GRADE A quality riffing or what? A great example of how I like to say, you can't do better. Don't stop trying kids, but these tunes are gold standards. Almost brings a tear to my eye  


Slayer - Spirit In Black [HQ] (With Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

and now for something completely different...

stumbled across this the other day...music doesnt start til about a minute in...


Cemican - Guerreros de Cemican (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

That's not too bad, trying to put together something different which is hard to do, but it works !


----------



## way2tense

spaniards...

lotta cool spanish thrash out there...


Strikeback - Kill Or Be Killed - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

bassist is female by the way...:headbang:



Share Your Hate - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Pretty good stuff not to have any YT comments for 3 years ! Damn !! I’d be disappointed


----------



## Marshall

Having narrowed down my best of the "speed metal" category to Born of Fire by Slayer, my next "best of" is what I feel is the best just traditional "heavy metal" song of all time. No specific sub category, just the best heavy metal song of all-time imho. This song is just a massive, thundering monster. No drifting off into some boring chorus, no endless solo's, just the heaviest metal song of them all. 


Metallica - The Thing That Should Not Be (JCP Remaster 2015) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Have to throw this random gem back in the fold for newbies passing by. I would generally consider Bolt Thrower one of the founding fathers of Death Metal, because in general that's what the style is. However, in their own way they forged a new genre within a sub-genre with Grindcore, which I think is more of a way to describe a heavier, thicker Death Metal style sound with less emphasis on speed, and lyrics that are not based on an anti-religion, anti-Christian theme.

2 great things about this song, the first obviously is the 50 second intro, which is one of the heavier, more punishing, groovy metal riffs I think I've ever heard. The second is unique to Bolt Thrower and it's just doing something different with something basic. From 3:20 through the end of the song @ 4:22, it seems like your ears are playing tricks on you because the tempo of the song changes several times, but if you listen closely the guitarists just keep churning out the same heavy riff over and over with absolutely no change. It seems like there's so much going on that last minute +, but it's just the same kick-ass riff non stop with everything else changing up around it. Pretty unique, and pretty cool, things like that always set the mighty Bolt Thrower apart from every other similar style band, imo.


BOLT-THROWER Through The Eye Of Terror - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Have to throw this random gem back in the fold for newbies passing by. I would generally consider Bolt Thrower one of the founding fathers of Death Metal, because in general that's what the style is. However, in their own way they forged a new genre within a sub-genre with Grindcore, which I think is more of a way to describe a heavier, thicker Death Metal style sound with less emphasis on speed, and lyrics that are not based on an anti-religion, anti-Christian theme.
> 
> 2 great things about this song, the first obviously is the 50 second intro, which is one of the heavier, more punishing, groovy metal riffs I think I've ever heard. The second is unique to Bolt Thrower and it's just doing something different with something basic. From 3:20 through the end of the song @ 4:22, it seems like your ears are playing tricks on you because the tempo of the song changes several times, but if you listen closely the guitarists just keep churning out the same heavy riff over and over with absolutely no change. It seems like there's so much going on that last minute +, but it's just the same kick-ass riff non stop with everything else changing up around it. Pretty unique, and pretty cool, things like that always set the mighty Bolt Thrower apart from every other similar style band, imo.
> 
> BOLT-THROWER Through The Eye Of Terror - YouTube



man i could never get into this band...this song starts off alright...but then the first change???into the blast beat part???
it doesnt take the music anywhere...its just noise for the sake of noise to me...
im not trying to shit on it...just my personal taste...i guess i just dont get it...


----------



## Marshall

I agree with you on the blast beat parts, brother. Bolt Thrower's sound was way too down-tuned and muddy to pull it off and the vocals with that part, don't work. It was them doing what the Death Metal bands at the time were doing. I do believe that they probably recognized that themselves and after that album, which was their first major release (on Earache) they never went down the blast beat path again. Ultimately I think that's what got them labeled a "Grindcore" style. 

I'm a bigger fan of Bolt Thrower's stuff post that record, but the first minute and last minute of that song always do it for me even some 30 years later. 



way2tense said:


> man i could never get into this band...this song starts off alright...but then the first change???into the blast beat part???
> it doesnt take the music anywhere...its just noise for the sake of noise to me...
> im not trying to shit on it...just my personal taste...i guess i just dont get it...


----------



## way2tense

this album is relentless...



Enemy of God - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

one more...:headbang:



Impossible Brutality - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

The Teutonic legends ! Schmeir might kick me in the nuts for saying this, but I think Kreator may be the best of the original legendary German thrash bands. Is it just me or was anyone else expecting the riff from “One” to start with those drums at the 1:40 mark?


----------



## way2tense

a kid(24)at the gym turned me on to these guys...:headbang:



Skeletonwitch - Sacrifice to the Slaughtergod (Director's Cut) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Damn, that must be pretty cool. I can honestly say over the past 30+ years that I count on one hand the number of people in everyday life I've met that truly love and listen to hardcore/heavy metal. Sad...  most guys think if they listen to rock and then throw in Metallica that they are metal heads. Not so


----------



## Marshall

Have to include this song with "Born of Fire" for my best of speed metal category. The entirety of the song isn't as cut and polished as most Slayer songs, but 1:07-1:40 is absolutely the best speed metal riff ever recorded. It starts like turning over a big block engine and then just is complete perfection. Lombardo on the skins, Hanneman and King riffing, Araya's vocals...10 out of 10 for those 33 seconds, fast and punishing like no other before or since ! 


Slayer - Raining Blood (Remixed and Remastered) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Damn, that must be pretty cool. I can honestly say over the past 30+ years that I count on one hand the number of people in everyday life I've met that truly love and listen to hardcore/heavy metal. Sad...  most guys think if they listen to rock and then throw in Metallica that they are metal heads. Not so



yeah i was really surprised when i got home and checked em out...
i expected em to be complete shit...figured no way the youngster could know anything about metal...

cracks me up when guys think DISTURBED are a metal band...
or LINKIN PARK...lol...:naughty1:


----------



## way2tense

a few years ago a kid in my gym was wearing a DESTRUCTION shirt...
baby faced...couldnt have been but 18...i thought there was no way he was into them...
i finally asked him..."do you listen to that band???"...he did...



Release From Agony - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

no schmeir...but i really liked the "cracked brain" album...
lots of good riffs on this one...


Destruction - Cracked Brain - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

2 of the all-time best Destruction tunes. I'd have to rate Release From Agony one of the best thrash metal albums of the 80's for sure. Just a high energy crusher from beginning to end.


----------



## Marshall

A little known classic tune off of "Release". Check out the riff @ 0:45 2tense, a frickin' classic speed crusher or what  


Our Oppression - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> A little known classic tune off of "Release". Check out the riff @ 0:45 2tense, a frickin' classic speed crusher or what
> 
> Our Oppression - YouTube



oh hell yeah...great pick...the riff after the first solo is awesome...then the riff under the beginning of the second solo...genius.


----------



## way2tense

coroner???

probably my favorite band...ever...



Coroner - Die by My Hand - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

way2tense said:


> oh hell yeah...great pick...the riff after the first solo is awesome...then the riff under the beginning of the second solo...genius.



Yep. The caveat of, yes, I do feel Kreator is probably the #1 German thrash band when looking at the overall catalog, but Destruction most definitely were the best song writers. It seems that every classic they have is not just a 3 minute thrash fest, but a well crafted speed metal masterpiece with enormous creativity.

Infernal Overkill to me, while not being perhaps the most blistering example of speed metal in history, may very well be one of the most influential and best written albums in the genre of all time.


----------



## Marshall

Ya man, good call on Coroner. Was fortunate enough to see them in their prime back in '88-'89. Very small venue, but glad I was there back in the heyday.

One of my favorite Coroner tunes, LOVE the breakdown @ 2:34-2:55.


Coroner - Shadow Of A Lost Dream [2016 Fan Remastered] [HD] - YouTube


----------



## ketsugo

Nice ! My kind stuff


----------



## way2tense

never got to see em...
i like way this band evolved..."mental vortex" and "grin" were kinda elegant...

i love the weird dr seuss riff between the intro and verse on this one...
sounds like it was written for horns???


Semtex Revolution - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Definitely a tighter, more polished sound, a bit heavier also. Some great riffing. Those dudes are seriously talented musicians, no question there.


----------



## way2tense

megadeth WAS such a cool band....
anything after "rust" is garbage...and "killing" just might be their best...
gars samuelson...hes a beast on this album...


Megadeth Skull Beneath the Skin Original - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Ya man, Megadeth in the 80's was great stuff. Just never followed them after they became an MTV band. Remember hearing this riff for the first time and I was like, wtf !  


Megadeth - Last Rites/Loved To Death (Remastered Album Version) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Some great album work from some of the old thrash bands for sure. A lot of the newer hardcore bands are putting out amazing artwork as well, someone commented on that a few months ago. Killing Is My Business was a great one.


----------



## ketsugo

Older but great Dream Theatre 

[ame]https://youtu.be/SGRgAULYgWE[/ame]


----------



## Marshall

Great post, ketsugo. Thanks for coming into the metal thread: the heaviest tunes anywhere on the 'net, brought to you by the biggest (literally) metal heads on the 'net !


----------



## Marshall

Have to repost this fellas, as part of my 'best of' series. Hard to believe, over 25 after Euronymous (RIP) of Mayhem laid the foundation down for black metal in an underground record shop in Oslo, i.e. "machine gun" snare drum and low-fi guitar sound, that imho the pinnacle "Black Metal" song was penned. Batushka, a very obscure, very secretive band from somewhere in Eastern Europe, many believe Poland, has done it. 

Points can be marked down for the slowed down break in the middle, but they still keep the rhythm heavy and get right back down to business @ the 3:00 mark and blast it out to the end. Great live footage captured from the latest Brutal Assault festival in 2017. As I've said several times, Black Metal is definitely not my forte for the most part, only a handful of songs have made it into my collection, but man this epic crusher is 10/10. I suggest the studio version and headphones for optimal audio punishment  



Batushka - Yektenia 2 - YouTube









Yekteniya II: Blagosloveniye - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Some more great album cover art from the 80's, Blessed Death, Kill or Be Killed. Blessed Death was a great band, incredibly talented singer (like him or not) and the follow up to Kill, Destined For Extinction was a raging thrasher.

My favorite tune from the classic 1985 release:


Omen of Fate - Blessed Death - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Some more great album cover art from the 80's, Blessed Death, Kill or Be Killed. Blessed Death was a great band, incredibly talented singer (like him or not) and the follow up to Kill, Destined For Extinction was a raging thrasher.
> 
> My favorite tune from the classic 1985 release:
> 
> Omen of Fate - Blessed Death - YouTube



never heard them before...theyre good.


----------



## Marshall

Ya, Blessed always gets the word under-rated when mentioned nowadays. I think they just fell victim to the over-saturation of thrash bands that had hit the market by the late 80's, which funny enough ended abruptly by the early 90's and only the big guys remained.

Couple of just downright speed metal crushers right here. I like how he fit Reagan's epic Cold War phrase "mutual assured destruction" when he gave a State of the Union address into the lyrics for Digital War. Great stuff. Same with 10,000 days, a nod to the Vietnam veterans back in the day. These guys are straight out brutal in their thrash attack, brother ! 


Blessed death - digital war - 1987 us - YouTube








Blessed Death - 10 000 Days of Bloodshed - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Another one of my favorite Coroner tunes. Not the most uplifting lyrics in the world   but some incredible riffing going on. Just a classic solid hardcore effort from the heyday of speed metal. 


Coroner - Absorbed [2016 Fan Remastered] [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Another amazing album cover from the 80's, 1988 release from Bathory, Blood Fire Death. This is the album that Quorthon transitioned the band from speed/black metal to what his fans coined as "Viking Metal". He just completely immersed himself in his Nordic heritage from here on out. Couple of killer tunes on this one.


----------



## Marshall

A speed crusher from Blood Fire Death, Dies Irae. Personally I think Quorthon would've benefited from a session drummer in lieu of a drum machine. Not sure the logistics of why he didn't employ one, but it depersonalizes the song a bit, which otherwise would be a classic outside of the Bathory fan base. Never the less, a great one from the legend himself. 


Bathory - Dies Irae - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

this was such a cool project...


Meathook Seed- My Infinity - YouTube









Meathook Seed- Focal Point Blur - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Damn nice find there 2tense ! First tune is going to get an add to the playlist for sure. They’ve managed to craft a unique sound/style in today’s over saturated market.


----------



## Marshall

A great tune from Morbid. Love the buildup intro and then Vincent with his evil laugh and "go" command when they amp it up to hypersonic levels   Has the ferocious ending that I love in a tune, 4:10-4:20, just crushing. 


Morbid Angel - Maze of torment (wacken06) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

A classic crusher from Bolt Thrower. Hit the 0:55 mark and listen to the definition of grind core. Massive wall of sound, excellent vocals and just a relentless tidal wave of sonic destruction that just chews you up and spits you out. Massive, massive stuff that defined Bolt Thrower and set them apart from any other band back in the early-mid 90's. Great album art also ! 


Where Next To Conquer - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Beautiful cover art for a classic, legendary album.


----------



## Marshall

Some more great album work from the 80's. I have to say, Venom did an amazing job marketing themselves back in the day. A huge reason why they became underground legends and were for all intent and purposes the first hardcore metal band of all time. You didn't need to wonder for one second what the contents of their album were, dark, fast and heavy !


----------



## IronRage

https://youtu.be/qc98u-eGzlc


----------



## IronRage

[ame]https://youtu.be/odckXgm5j_4[/ame]


----------



## IronRage

https://youtu.be/qc98u-eGzlc


----------



## Marshall

Welcome to the metal thread, IronRage. Nice post from Dimmu, I don't think anyone has put up one of their tunes on here before. I've never sampled very much of them in the past.


----------



## IronRage

Marshall said:


> Welcome to the metal thread, IronRage. Nice post from Dimmu, I don't think anyone has put up one of their tunes on here before. I've never sampled very much of them in the past.



Thank you, dimmu borgir and gateways are two great songs from them as well if anyone is interested 

The other song i tried to post is bleed by meshuggah in case you couldn’t see it


----------



## way2tense

yeah...id never heard dimmu borgir before...

thanks for posting...

i could never get into meshugga...drummer is a beast tho...


----------



## Marshall

Old live tune of a Sodom classic, Nuclear Winter. Great tune ! 


Sodom - Nuclear Winter Live 1988 - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

i prefer sodoms more recent shit...

"decision day" is a cool album...


Sodom - Who Is God? - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Sodom are like the German version of Overkill, they just are song writing, recording and touring machines ! What a life, they've probably traveled the country and the world a million times over.


----------



## Marshall

Almost have forgotten about these unknown thrash masters from the 80's, Rage. Peavey is a beast !

Killer tune, Down By Law


Rage - Down by Law live in Munich 2016 - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

IronRage said:


> Thank you, dimmu borgir and gateways are two great songs from them as well if anyone is interested
> 
> The other song i tried to post is bleed by meshuggah in case you couldn’t see it



Hey brother, Meshuggah is super heavy and have been around crushing it for a lonnnng time. I just never developed an ear for them, for whatever reason. I can say the same about another all-time great speed band from back in the day, Sepultura. Tons of incredible thrash, but just never got into them and hard to believe, but couldn't even name one song by them. But they are a legendary speed band for sure.


----------



## Marshall

Another smooth speed classic from Peavey and Rage ! 


Rage - Wasteland - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Skip to 1:10 to avoid the intro.

Have to put this old school thrash classic. One of the songs Destruction "re recorded" in 2007, but I prefer the original. Mike S is a legend, may be the best of the speed metal guitarists of his generation. Incredible pick hand and riffing on this crusher, manic and intense yet controlled and powerful at the same time. An absolute masterpiece. To listen to this through headphones is incredible. German legends !


Destruction - Beyond Eternity/Release From Agony [High Quality] - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Another great crusher off of Release From Agony, Incriminated. 2 songs in 1. Following a technically precise and incredible Mike S solo, from 2:45 on is a high energy, full bore on speed metal masterpiece. Vintage Destruction. 


Destruction - Incriminated [High Quality] - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

One of the all-time crushers and greatest from Schmier and the gang, great live version of Bestial Invasion from '07 @ Wacken. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EArcX65Ct54[/ame]


----------



## Marshall

Will finish up my Destruction run with what is probably their most identifiable song, Curse The Gods. Personally my #2 (behind United By Hatred) all time favorite Destruction crusher. Sticking with the original recording over the '07 re-recorded version. The re-record is much heavier and crunchier, but the original just has a quicker feel to it. An amazing intro to this song, but the great part is from 5:25 to the end. That iconic riff, which actually was the first speed metal riff that I realized, hey, you don't have to play 1000 miles per hour with your pick hand to put together a thrash song. Just a groovy, catchy riff with intense speed metal drumming from the original stick man, Tommy. Great stuff !


Destruction - Curse the Gods (Album Version) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

One of the 'unknown' classics from the great ones. Super simple, super solid punishing speed metal song from the early, early days. Always one of my favorite Metallica tunes, glad they bring it out on tour nowadays. 


Metallica: Motorbreath (Montréal, Canada - July 19, 2017) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

An old school classic crusher here from Anthrax. Not a whole lot from the Anthrax library I can really get into, but this one is their heaviest imo. Much prefer this vocalist (John Bush I think) over Joey Belladonna, whose vocals I never cared for much in the first place. 

Great one here, I Am The Law ! 


I Am The Law - Anthrax (The Greater Of Two Evils) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> An old school classic crusher here from Anthrax. Not a whole lot from the Anthrax library I can really get into, but this one is their heaviest imo. Much prefer this vocalist (John Bush I think) over Joey Belladonna, whose vocals I never cared for much in the first place.
> 
> Great one here, I Am The Law !
> 
> I Am The Law - Anthrax (The Greater Of Two Evils) - YouTube



"among the living" was a groundbreaking album...nobody sounded like that at that time...
i lost interest in theses guys after this album...


----------



## way2tense

best anthrax singer was neil turbin...shoulda never fired him...


Anthrax - Deathrider - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

cool vocal performance on this one...damn...i forgot how much i like this album...:headbang:


Anthrax - Metal Thrashing Mad - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Now that's some old school stuff right there ! Can kind of hear how Belladonna tried to do his best "turbin" style wise. Never heard him sing before, but after listening to some of those cuts, Belladonna definitely drew on that style.

Gotta love Scott Ian, other than Hetfield, the heaviest/grooviest rhythm player in hardcore without a doubt. 


(HQ) S.O.D. - March of the S.O.D. and Sergeant D and the S.O.D. - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

ahhhh...the memories...had so much fun listening to anthrax and SOD...

heres some nuclear assault...cool stuff...they never got the production(budget)to make the album they could have...
i like the feel of this band....sounds like they were having a good time.



Nuclear Assault - Brainwashed - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Ya, Nuclear Assault and a lot of other bands got left behind when Metallica and Slayer hit it big. Just seemed like the big 4 dominated and that was it.

Here's a band that has a cult following. Guitar sound a little too weak and punk for me, but some decent tunes. This one is pretty tough, has a bridge a few times in it that's cool, from 1:30-1:50 and 2:45-3:05. One of those where the riff doesn't change but the drums pick up the beat from groovy to thrash, ala Shadows Of a Lost Dream by Coroner. Love those.


Forgotten In Space - YouTube


----------



## ketsugo

Bump been metal head all my life


----------



## way2tense

ive been listening to voivod quite a bit lately...

i remember hearing the "Rrröööaaarrr" album(the record...on vinyl)for the first time...i was confused...it was horrible.
if you would have told me then that voivod would have gone on to make like 20 albums i would have laughed in your face...


----------



## way2tense

jason newstead on this album....

completely different sound...i dont know if i would call it "metal" but it works for me...





Gasmask Revival - Voivod - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

"infini" is probably my favorite voivod...
newstead plays bass on this one also...i think he was the producer during this era too...

yeah i dont know if i would call this heavy metal but its cool stuff...:headbang:



Voivod - God Phones - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Damn, that Voivoid is much, much heavier than the old stuff !


----------



## way2tense

have you heard of KRISIUN...???

i just stumbled on to these cats...theyre from brazil.

the name of this album is "AssassiNation"

youre gonna like it...:headbang:




Krisiun - Vicious Wrath - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Nice post brother, heard of them but never really listened to their stuff. 

Here's a hard rock, not metal post, but thought it was good to throw in the mix. Some serious song writing going on here !


Tool - Schism (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

One of my favorite old school Metallica tunes, great mix of power and speed !


Metallica: No Remorse (Mexico City, Mexico - March 3, 2017) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

bobby still killing it...gotta be in his sixties???


METAL ALLEGIANCE - Mother of Sin (feat. Bobby Blitz) (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Pretty good/heavy tune. Ya man, Blitz is a metal warrior, I mean it would literally take a calculator to figure out how many times that dude has been out onstage. Can you imagine? I wonder if he has a pot to piss in so to speak? Never a real big fan of his voice, but have to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Marshall

Nice remaster here of a classic album. This song to me is one of the greatest unknown classics from the golden era of hardcore.

Massive growling guitar sound, upbeat tempo and from 2:35-3:50 they do Sabbath better than Sabbath ! 


CELTIC FROST "Eternal Summer" [Lyric video] - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Nice remaster here of a classic album. This song to me is one of the greatest unknown classics from the golden era of hardcore.
> 
> Massive growling guitar sound, upbeat tempo and from 2:35-3:50 they do Sabbath better than Sabbath !
> 
> CELTIC FROST "Eternal Summer" [Lyric video] - YouTube



"to mega therion" is a masterpiece...:love1:
easily would make my top 25 metal albums of all time...
the cover art is awesome...my absolute favorite...yeah that cover is one that would make your mom nervous...

"morbid tales" wasnt too shabby either...


Procreation (Of the Wicked) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Pretty good/heavy tune. Ya man, Blitz is a metal warrior, I mean it would literally take a calculator to figure out how many times that dude has been out onstage. Can you imagine? I wonder if he has a pot to piss in so to speak? Never a real big fan of his voice, but have to give credit where credit is due.



soooooo.....

YOU DONT LIKE BOBBY BLITZ's VOICE...!!!???

im gonna post overkill songs all week...


----------



## way2tense

:headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang:


Blood Money - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

'time to kill'...???


Overkill - Time to Kill - YouTube







'elimination'...???




Overkill - Elimination - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Well, ya, that sounded kind of bad. I mean let's face it, Blitz IS Overkill. I thought they were on the verge to make that next step after the Taking Over album, but to me it just never came. No "great" album, no next big time step to keep up with the big boys. Just a great solid workaholic band, like the Cal Ripken of thrash. 

One of my top 3 Overkill crushers:


Powersurge - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Head First - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Another legendary Celtic Frost crusher that got remastered. A bit of an under the radar tune, even for Frost, that imo may be Tom's greatest song/riff. An absolute masterpiece of a heavy metal song. Straight forward and brutal, but with a simple complexity. When he plays it live with Triptykon it's as heavy as it gets. Love this album cover also. One of the great ones from the day.

Tom G Warrior (Fischer), a poor man's James Hetfield, and I mean that as a great compliment. As a hardcore metal guitarist/singer/songwriter there's Hetfield without a doubt 1st, but the humble and fan friendly Tom G second for sure in my mind. A great metal "warrior" without a doubt. He carried the mantle somewhere between Iommi and Hetfield proudly. 


Celtic Frost (Babylon Fell/jade Serpent)+Lyrics in Description - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

hell yeah..nice one.

heres part II...some nice riffs here...

warrior sounds like robert smith of the cure at times on this album...
i like the bongo drums too...



Caress Into Oblivion (Jade Serpent II) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Hard for me to pick a favorite old CF classic crusher, but The Usurper is hard to beat. The first few verses of this song are just like a meat grinder. Warrior at his best before his identity crisis consumed him and killed off the Frost. 


CELTIC FROST "The Usurper" [Lyric video] - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Hard for me to pick a favorite old CF classic crusher, but The Usurper is hard to beat. The first few verses of this song are just like a meat grinder. Warrior at his best before his identity crisis consumed him and killed off the Frost.
> 
> CELTIC FROST "The Usurper" [Lyric video] - YouTube



wouldnt allow it to play...great song tho.


----------



## Marshall

way2tense said:


> wouldnt allow it to play...great song tho.



Ya, between here and ProM have to logon 10x to make a post, just continually getting logged out and kicked off. Crazy, can't hardly even post anymore.


----------



## Marshall

I'd have to say my overall #1 Overkill headbanger, Hammerhead. Fell in love with this thrash classic the first time I heard it back in '85. Great live version here !!


OVERKILL - Hammerhead (OFFICIAL LIVE VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> I'd have to say my overall #1 Overkill headbanger, Hammerhead. Fell in love with this thrash classic the first time I heard it back in '85. Great live version here !!
> 
> OVERKILL - Hammerhead (OFFICIAL LIVE VIDEO) - YouTube



yeah man...its good stuff...
nothing fancy...blue collar...meat and potatoes.:action-smiley-033:


----------



## way2tense

THOSE WHO OPPOSE WILL MEET DEATH!!!!



Death Squad - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Great old school stuff there 2 tense ! Man, so glad to have come of age musically in the 80's. I was just an old Sabbath junky, tampering with Kiss, AC/DC, Priest until the hardcore wave made metal, metal.


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Great old school stuff there 2 tense ! Man, so glad to have come of age musically in the 80's. I was just an old Sabbath junky, tampering with Kiss, AC/DC, Priest until the hardcore wave made metal, metal.



how old are you...???
im 48 this november...


----------



## way2tense

not exactly metal...but a great band...good times.


D.R.I. - Do the dream - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Ya, big crossover bands. Kind of the bridge from hardcore punk to the speed metal thrash scene. Venom, Slayer, Metallica were heavily influenced by these type bands for sure !


----------



## Marshall

Some crushing power metal from the good ole days ! Candlemass kind of picked up the torch from Celtic Frost after Warrior had his identity crisis and disappeared from the scene after Into The Pandemonium.

Not much of this style heavy stuff from the 80's, early 90's, that's for sure. The slow heavy crushers were like dinosaurs by then. Kind of sucked that I missed them by a day or two on tour back in '89. Went to see Death/Dark Angel and saw the flyer for a Candlemass show a couple of days prior. Never got another chance to see them, unfortunately. Probably was crazy heavy sound in a small club live. 

Mega powerful riff @ 3:55 along with great vocals. Awesome stuff up in here ! 


Under The Oak (New Version) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Love the ferocious finish to this crusher ! 


With Their Flesh, He'll Create - YouTube


----------



## Couchlockd

http://https://youtu.be/41vWX363hro


----------



## Couchlockd

https://youtu.be/41vWX363hro


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Love the ferocious finish to this crusher !
> 
> With Their Flesh, He'll Create - YouTube



never got into gorguts ...cool track...



Couchlockd said:


> https://youtu.be/41vWX363hro



i dont do a lot of death metal and ive never heard of theses guys but.........:headbang:


----------



## way2tense

back to the bay...


Vio-lence - Officer Nice - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Old school Bay area band (I think). Live version crushes ! 


FORBIDDEN - Chalice of Blood (OFFICIAL LIVE VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## 1969jeffery1969

Marshall said:


> Old school Bay area band (I think). Live version crushes !
> 
> FORBIDDEN - Chalice of Blood (OFFICIAL LIVE VIDEO) - YouTube


Gotta love the Ay Area lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyoco

Yeah I entered at my own risk and found out you guys are really hardcore, maybe a bit too much for my tastes so I guess its back to good old hard rock / heavy metal for me


----------



## Marshall

way2tense said:


> never got into gorguts ...cool track.../QUOTE]
> 
> Ya, it's the only song by them on my playlist, but I don't know how many years later, still hard to find a more ferocious ending to a song than that !


----------



## Marshall

Some lighter metal here, though the first 2:30 have some serious riffing going on without a doubt before the J-pop sound takes over. 

Good/heavy enough to enjoy listening to, not quite enough to make it on to my playlists though. 


BABYMETAL - KARATE (OFFICIAL) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

A classic from the good old days from one of the big German 3 ! 


Sodom - Nuclear Winter [2017 Fan Remastered] [HD] - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

heard this for the first time a couple weeks ago...

not sure how i missed this band when i was a kid...

it was recorded at morrisound in florida...produced by scott burns(genius).

i love this album.


Souls of Sacrifice - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

one more.

i wanted to post the whole album.




Idolatry - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

100% agreed, Burns was a genius and some bands owe their careers to him. IMO he was the man behind Death. Chuck and Co. were barely cutting their teeth and he turned Leprosy into an absolute crusher of a record. He got a lot out of Obituary too.

Don't like the singer very much from Devastation, a little punk style sound to his voice. I had their Violent Termination album, still have it somewhere. I remember it had some decent songs on it, but just nothing that got me into them and looking for new stuff. Then again, YouTube wasn't around then


----------



## Marshall

Here's on oldie to dust off. I remember this being on my playlist for awhile back in the late 80's. By playlist, I mean on a custom burned cassette from an album ! hahaha


Pledge to Die (2018 - Remaster) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

A great album in bad need of a full re-master. Too bad Quorthon isn't around just to re-record the damn thing. He wrote some great stuff. Awesome track here ! 


The Golden Walls Of Heaven - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> A great album in bad need of a full re-master. Too bad Quorthon isn't around just to re-record the damn thing. He wrote some great stuff. Awesome track here !
> 
> The Golden Walls Of Heaven - YouTube



wow...never heard this...its really well done.

i think it would be a crime to remaster or rerecord this...


----------



## way2tense

im gonna stay at morisound....

i never really thought of PESTILENCE  as "death metal"...just a good heavy metal band...

solid album...pretty sure scott burns produced this also.


Testimony - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

had to post one from "consvming impvlse"...

listened to it this morning...forgot how good the riffs are on this one.



Pestilence - Out Of The Body (Original Version) - YouTube








notice i didnt pick a remastered version...


----------



## Marshall

Killer guitar work on that tune, lousy album cover ! 

I'm a big fan of re-masters. Most of the hardcore bands had no $ and it affected the final product, so with the advancement of technology I'm all for bands going back and making it sound like they intended it to.

Re-recordings I'm not big on, although a lot of the Destruction, Exodus and Testament re-recordings were note for note true to the original and much more brutal. So big thumbs up ! 

The Bathory albums are kind of low-fi, perhaps Quorthon wanted it that way, as I do believe he had the first black metal albums with his first 3 releases. The Return...being a great black metal album, way back in '85. But some of his power stuff from that album and Hammerheart would just be much more crushing with a good-remaster, since that's the only option (RIP).


----------



## Marshall

The legendary pick hand of Mille from Kreator, what a Beast !! 


Kreator - Demon Prince (Live Rock Hard 2010) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

I love my ferocious endings to songs, but speaking of Pestilence, here's the Pestilence I remember from the good 'ole days. The difference here is the absolute ferocious beginning to this classic, from 0:25-2:25 Kreator are just crushing it with no mercy ! 


Kreator - The Pestilence  (Live At Rock Hard Festival 2010) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Killer guitar work on that tune, lousy album cover !
> 
> I'm a big fan of re-masters. Most of the hardcore bands had no $ and it affected the final product, so with the advancement of technology I'm all for bands going back and making it sound like they intended it to.
> 
> Re-recordings I'm not big on, although a lot of the Destruction, Exodus and Testament re-recordings were note for note true to the original and much more brutal. So big thumbs up !
> 
> The Bathory albums are kind of low-fi, perhaps Quorthon wanted it that way, as I do believe he had the first black metal albums with his first 3 releases. The Return...being a great black metal album, way back in '85. But some of his power stuff from that album and Hammerheart would just be much more crushing with a good-remaster, since that's the only option (RIP).



i get what your saying...but for me...its an album.
its capturing a moment in time.
if you go back and change the way its mixed it completely changes the vibe/feel...

when mustaine went back and redid those first few megadeth albums i was offended man...

i love the original mix on "so far so good"...
i know dave was high when he mixed those early recordings and thats why they sound they way they do.
its not the best mix...kinda distant with too much reverb...but thats the way the art turned out so leave it alone.

my 2 cents...


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> The legendary pick hand of Mille from Kreator, what a Beast !!
> 
> Kreator - Demon Prince (Live Rock Hard 2010) - YouTube



"hordes of chaos" is relentless...one of my favorites.



Marshall said:


> I love my ferocious endings to songs, but speaking of Pestilence, here's the Pestilence I remember from the good 'ole days. The difference here is the absolute ferocious beginning to this classic, from 0:25-2:25 Kreator are just crushing it with no mercy !
> 
> 
> Kreator - The Pestilence  (Live At Rock Hard Festival 2010) - YouTube



more quality riffs on one kreator album than most bands write their whole careers...

i will listen to "pleasure to kill" this afternoon...been awhile.

ill take this band over any of the "big 4"...


----------



## way2tense

filipino kids from the bay area...daly city.

IIRC the drummer was 14 when this was recorded...love the energy on this album.



Kill As One - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Megadeth's recordings were always decent since they had a major label behind them. I'm guessing that when Metallica gets low on slush funds they'll re-master and re-release all of the records through Justice. Like the Destruction re-recordings, it's about a 50/50 mix. I like half of the original recordings just remastered for a better mix and about half I like the re-recording as it's just a better song. 

That Bathory song, A Fine Day to Die, actually was re-mastered, the album (Blood Fire Death) wasn't. It's on one of the 3 volumes that were released after Quorthon's death. The songs on those 3 volumes were all re-mastered.


----------



## Marshall

Another good Bathory song after Quorthon abandoned thrash/black metal and went into his Nordic/Viking phase. This is just a really solid metal tune, and shows how much Quorthon had matured musically in all aspects. 


Shores In Flames - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Had (still have) that Death Angel album, it was solid, I think they just came on the scene a little late and by the early 90's only the established speed metal bands survived, and most of them had to re-tool a bit.


----------



## way2tense

....:headbang:....



Defensive Personalities - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Loved that album back in the day ! Got to see Chuck and Co., tear it up in Columbus OH on that tour. Devastating show, very heavy.


----------



## Marshall

Just a sick guitar tone, no two ways about it. May have lost a little power with only 1 guitarist instead of 2 live, but this dude has it dialed in. The tuned down growl, with clarity and punch is really unmatched imo. 


ALTARAGE- Orb Terrax live at Netherlands Deathfest III 2018 - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Altarage "Altars" Live, le Klub - YouTube


----------



## *Bio*

way2tense said:


> filipino kids from the bay area...daly city.
> 
> IIRC the drummer was 14 when this was recorded...love the energy on this album.
> 
> 
> Kill As One - YouTube



I live in the Bay Area.  My buddy is in a side project with Will Carroll the drummer from Death Angel, Zetro (Steve Souza) the singer for Exodus and Mike Spencer the bass player for Flotsam & Jetsam.  The band is AC/DZ.  As you can guess, it's an AC/DC cover band...only Bon Scott era!


----------



## Marshall

I got to see Flotsam back around '90, pretty good thrash band, tore it up live.


----------



## way2tense

..."no place for disgrace"...not a bad song on it.


Flotsam and Jetsam - N.E. Terror - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Going back to the early days of Quorthon, who I truly feel to be the most influential hardcore artist in the early 80's. Imo he founded the black metal style/sound, one listen to Total Destruction off this album from 1985 (The Return...) is great evidence.

For some reason I like this primitive track   You can almost feel Quorthon struggling to keep up talent wise, with what was going on in his mind creatively. He starts a nice speed run @ 2:20, but just can't catch up to it...seems like he finally nails it for about 10 seconds at the 2:50 mark and sounds nice and tight. Then have to give him some big props for tinkering around with the vocals to get that evil growling sound that would soon become synonymous with Bolt Thrower, Morbid Angel, Deicide and the like by the late 80's. 

Just a hardcore metal head who was thinking ahead of his time and probably a bit bigger than his talent level could put out. One of the big influences of his generation though, which is enough said.

The Rite of Darkness/Reap of Evil, one of my guilty pleasures from the good old days 


Bathory - Rite of Darkness/Reap of Evil - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

more flotsam...

weird(bad)drum sound.

solid album...these guys could play.


Flotsam and Jetsam - Deviation - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Really nice cover of A Fine Day To Die here


EREB ALTOR - A Fine Day To Die (Official Audio Clip) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Really nice cover of A Fine Day To Die here
> 
> EREB ALTOR - A Fine Day To Die (Official Audio Clip) - YouTube



nice.
i dont know the original...didnt know what i was listening to...
i almost didnt make it...
about the 1:30 mark i was reaching for the mouse...
cool stuff...well done...ill check out the original.


----------



## way2tense

id never heard this...:headbang::action-smiley-033::headbang::action-smiley-033:

i like it.



A Fine Day To Die - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Hahaha, ya, my bad, I thought I had posted the original not too long ago ! May be Quorthon's finest achievement. Truly an epic song.


----------



## Marshall

Another masterpiece from Quorthon after he had apparently burned out on black metal. This one has about a 2:50 intro, but it's very atmospheric. Just a great take you to the moment kind of song. Can see where he was at mentally and creatively, at that point in time. 


Shores In Flames - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Another solid effort from the Hammerheart album. Quorthon was shooting for the Dino/Fear Factory style crunch  


Baptise In Fire And Ice - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Another crusher from Hammerheart. Quorthon spared us with only a minute intro on this one    Solid riff though, heavy stuff for sure. 


Father To Son - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Great remix/remaster of what may be the heaviest song ever recorded  


Metallica - The Thing That Should Not Be (Remixed and Remastered) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

heres some NERVOSA...

brazilian three piece..

chicks.


Nervosa - Death - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

more riffs...



Wake Up And Fight - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Those chicks know how to put together a good hardcore tune. Could benefit from better production and just more overall oomph to their sound, but nice find brother.


----------



## Marshall

What'd ya think 2tense, maybe the most crushing grindcore song of all time? 2:55 to 3:40 is just insane. Hard to believe anything just more punishing. Some of Bolt Thrower almost feels like it was created just to see how deep and heavy a wall of sound could possibly be. 

Also one of the great pieces of artwork for an album cover. Fits perfectly. 


Bolt Thrower - Ritual - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> What'd ya think 2tense, maybe the most crushing grindcore song of all time? 2:55 to 3:40 is just insane. Hard to believe anything just more punishing. Some of Bolt Thrower almost feels like it was created just to see how deep and heavy a wall of sound could possibly be.
> 
> Also one of the great pieces of artwork for an album cover. Fits perfectly.
> 
> Bolt Thrower - Ritual - YouTube



nice...
love that intro riff..
would have liked to hear it again later in the song...(?)
great track tho...i hadnt heard this one before.


----------



## way2tense

better production on this one...




Theory of Conspiracy - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Ya man, that sounds a lot better. Chicks are killing it.

Brunette is looking pretty foxy as well !


----------



## Marshall

Another massive tune from The IVth Crusade, no question Bolt Thrower's pinnacle. Their sound was just absolutely crushing, vocals spot on and the drums just driving that sound like a beast. 

The great ending to a tune that I like. 4:55 to finish, just punishes you. Classic grindcore sound they created, have to refer to that style as the Bolt Thrower death march or something. Not thrash tempo, but the drummer just ups the tempo and drives it home. Brutal stuff ! 


Bolt Thrower - This Time Its War - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

hell yeah...

crushing.

i like this track a lot...had never heard this..i think ill give this band another try.


----------



## Marshall

Nice sleeper song from the kings here. 

Love Hetfield's riff @ 3:50 and the way it continues chugging through the Hammett solo. Vintage Metallica at their best. 


Metallica - Welcome Home (Sanitarium) (Remixed and Remastered) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

way2tense said:


> hell yeah...
> 
> crushing.
> 
> i like this track a lot...had never heard this..i think ill give this band another try.



Ya man, I love the uniqueness to their sound. Just nothing quite like it when they were at their best. Hard to imagine anything heavier. 

Guy on YouTube, circle of tone I think it is, tries to replicate bands sound and gives a good explanation of the type of pickups Bolt Throwers guitarists used and why it's one of a kind sound that can't really be duplicated.

Also, bass blasted through a guitar amp head. I used to do that back as a kid out of necessity and thought it sounded cool  but of course the "musicians" used to say what are you doing, get a bass amp head.
But that was the signature growl from the low end. 

Just love this band after all the years. Would definitely match up their top 5 songs against anyone's that deliver sheer punishment to the listener.


----------



## Marshall

What an incredible guitar tone for a live show. Tommy Victor just crushing it with the same tone from the studio recording. Unbelievable. Never heard a guitar this clean and crunchy live !


Prong - Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck (video in its entirety includes lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> What an incredible guitar tone for a live show. Tommy Victor just crushing it with the same tone from the studio recording. Unbelievable. Never heard a guitar this clean and crunchy live !
> 
> Prong - Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck (video in its entirety includes lyrics) - YouTube



i saw this tour...i love prong...ted parsons is one of the best...ever.


----------



## way2tense

the "beg to differ" album is perfect...



prong beg to differ - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Prong is definitely an under-rated band w/out a doubt ! I think their sound is hard to categorize, doesn't quite fit cleanly into anything. Some serious clean and heavy riffing that packs a punch.


----------



## Marshall

Another toast to the legendary Chuck and the massive "wall of sound" speed metal style that he and Sean Reinert created on the Human album. Human is one of the top hardcore albums of all-time imo. Definitely his apex. Reinert is a beast, makes me wonder why Chuck only employed him for the 1 recording. Hoglan, who replaces him, is a legend, but not better than Reinert at the time imo. 


Together as One - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

heres one from 1991 i had never heard...some really good thrash from start to finish on this album...

christian band...from arkansas.

riffs for jesus...:headbang:


Living Sacrifice- The Prodigal - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

the power of christ compels you...to shred...

these guys are bad ass...:angel-smiley-001:


Living Sacrifice - Dealing With Ignorance [08] Living Sacrifice - YouTube

YouTube​​


----------



## way2tense

Living Sacrifice - Dealing With Ignorance [08] Living Sacrifice - YouTube

YouTube​​


----------



## way2tense

try to post this one more time...


Living Sacrifice - Dealing With Ignorance [08] Living Sacrifice - YouTube

YouTube​​


----------



## Rot-Iron66

[ame]https://youtu.be/zCElPIPWfWQ[/ame]


----------



## way2tense

hope it works this time...


Living Sacrifice- Dealing With Ignorance - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Great stuff ! Ya I remember when the christian hardcore bands came out in the early 90's. Some pretty good stuff. A christian dude I worked with said they were "wolves in sheep's clothing". I just figured there's no winning with this guy


----------



## Marshall

Rot-Iron66 said:


> https://youtu.be/zCElPIPWfWQ



Great live footage of KD finally !


----------



## Marshall

Hard not to get chills at the 2:19-2:30 mark. The heavy chords and KD's almost otherworldly call for his beloved gets me every time ! hahaha 


King Diamond - Melissa (Live - Graspop Metal Meeting 2016 - Belgium) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

It seemed like you could never find anyone in person who really listened to KD or Mercyful back in the day, but his live shows were always filled to the rafters and lines streaming out into the parking lot. I always thought that strange. Definitely a legend, class act and a heavy metal warrior through and through.

That little goth babe seems to have been on tour with him for many years. I know his wife sings off to the side of the stage. Not sure who the chick is, but as far as my love of goth chicks, she is smokin' hot !  


King Diamond - Black Horsemen Live (Graspop DVD) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

So my interest was well rewarded. Now that's a 10 in my world !


----------



## Marshall

Another "wall of sound" monster from the legendary Human album. It's funny I was watching the Beach Boys documentary recently and they referred to Phil Spector's "wall of sound" in the studio that Brian Wilson wanted to emulate. I've always used that term to refer to Bolt Thrower and the sound Death got on their Human album.  

Scott Burns just did something with the mix and the production that separated these tunes from anything else up to that point, imo. Obviously it doesn't get any better than Lombardo and the double bass and overall technical speed that he propelled Slayer with. But it was just produced/showcased in a different way, to accentuate Slayer's speed and the lightning fast pick hands of Hanneman and King. 

Burns gave the double bass and just overall drum sound as high of a profile as the heavy riffs that Chuck had created and he and Masvidal cranked out. When you put this on 10 it just has that crushing wall of sound that for a speed metal band no one had accomplished up to 1991. 

Maybe Bolt Thrower took a lead from that, as on The IVth Crusade, released the following year, may be the heaviest most punishing recording of all time. Just an epic wall of sound that I don't think can ever be reproduced. 

Here's the legend at his pinnacle, with Reinert, an absolute beast, doing his best octopuss impression @ 2:32, just owning it ! 


DEATH - "Lack Of Comprehension" (Remixed) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

:headbang:


Desecration of Souls - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

'them' is a perfect album.


The Invisible Guests - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Bye, Bye, Missy - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Them was great, just a very thin production. Songs like Twilight Symphony and Tea are among the heaviest KD has every put out.


----------



## Marshall

A heavy, groov crusher from the revamped Entombed. 


Entombed A.D. – Second to None – 24.6.2016 Copenhell, Copenhagen, Denmark - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Studio version 


Second To None - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Them was great, just a very thin production. Songs like Twilight Symphony and Tea are among the heaviest KD has every put out.



i like the production...
a lot going on on this album...
i thought he did a good job.


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Studio version
> 
> Second To None - YouTube



hell yeah...2:31..."BLUDGEONING!"...

cool track.


----------



## way2tense

...:headbang:......

this is actually a really good band/project...



Austrian Death Machine - get to the choppa - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

...:headbang:...


Austrian Death Machine - I'll Be Back (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Definitely some killer riffs. I'll Be Back is a good mix of old school thrash and new age power riffing. Not sure I'd waste a parody band on a degenerate like Arnold, but I like something a little outside of the box for sure !


----------



## Marshall

Some Entombed-esque death metal from Grave. Pretty heavy stuff here for sure.


GRAVE - Plain Pine Box (Album Track) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Just an absolute doom crusher here, punishing stuff.


Thorn to Pieces - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

There is life after Morbid Angel for David Vincent after all ! 


VLTIMAS - Praevalidus (official premiere track) - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Some solid new Overkill, better than ever ! 


Overkill - Believe In The Fight (LYRICS VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> There is life after Morbid Angel for David Vincent after all !
> 
> VLTIMAS - Praevalidus (official premiere track) - YouTube



:headbang::love1:

didnt know about this...thank you.

im gonna listen to the whole album when i train today.


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Some solid new Overkill, better than ever !
> 
> Overkill - Believe In The Fight (LYRICS VIDEO) - YouTube



didnt like this one...

its a little corny...


----------



## psych

https://youtu.be/-5haVuvLEC4

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/-5haVuvLEC4" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Marshall

psych said:


> https://youtu.be/-5haVuvLEC4
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/-5haVuvLEC4" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>



LOL, they do anything and everything in Japan.


----------



## Marshall

One of the unheralded greats of the late 80's, Blessed Death. A couple of really good albums, hard to believe they had trouble securing a deal after Destined For Extinction. High energy crusher here, Digital War ! 


Blessed death - digital war - 1987 us - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

The song that started it all, wayyy back in 1982. Kronos doesn't have the best reputation, but he's the face of Venom, no doubt about it. Too bad that Mantas went on to form Venom Inc. Both great bands, but without Kronos, it's NOT Venom. "Lay down your soul for the gods rock 'n roll"   


VENOM – „Black Metal“ live at KILKIM ŽAIBU 17 - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

A big crusher back in '87, took a little of the listen time away from Among The Living, Reign in Blood and Master of Puppets. 


06. Power Surge - YouTube


----------



## Durro

This kicked my ass!!!!
https://youtu.be/yUdzQ3pxaiM/


----------



## way2tense

fuck yeah man exhorder...:headbang:



Exhorder - I Am The Cross - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

the new possessed is pretty damn good.



Possessed  - Damned - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

...POWER TRIP.:headbang:



Nightmare Logic - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

...:headbang:

single kick bass drumming.
standard tuning.
the reverb....i love this album.


Power Trip - "Waiting Around To Die" - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Dusting off the cobwebs with what I’ve deemed the heaviest song of all time. A rare decent live recording of This Time It’s War ! The heaviest of the heaviest !!

[ame]https://youtu.be/guYtBZT8IYI[/ame]


----------



## Marshall

Have to put this classic in my top 5 black metal tunes of all time. A definite crusher from Beherit. 

[ame]https://youtu.be/IDKECWxWuCY[/ame]


----------



## Marshall

My favorite “underrated” Sabbath tune. A legendary one ! 

[ame]https://youtu.be/mUSRm2n9V94[/ame]


----------



## way2tense

Yup.
Great album...my favorite sabbath.
Spooky...ozzys voice is so eerie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshall

Yep, that was the golden age for Iommi, the birth of metal. From Paranoid - Master of Reality - Vol 4, those 3 albums influenced every genre of metal that we enjoy today.


----------



## Marshall

One of my favorite Cannibal crushers. Barnes vocals are excellent on this one ! 

[ame]https://youtu.be/V86NN9q829I[/ame]


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> One of my favorite Cannibal crushers. Barnes vocals are excellent on this one !
> 
> https://youtu.be/V86NN9q829I



whoa.
good one.

hadnt heard this...


----------



## Marshall

Always loved this old tune by Geezer Butler’s side project. A hard driving number that shows Geezer is a true metal head, even when away from Sabbath’s success. 

[ame]https://youtu.be/PCJEpMzAbsk[/ame]


----------



## Marshall

A true classic crusher here. Without a doubt a top 5 of all time death metal tune. 3 minutes of pure sonic rage with an angry David Vincent in all his vocal glory. 

[ame]https://youtu.be/4PAvVTpXXt8[/ame]

Nice live version:
[ame]https://youtu.be/OcL5rYrNylk[/ame]


----------



## Marshall

Nice (rare) cover of a Celtic Frost classic. Love this tune !

[ame]https://youtu.be/lmDyRYeQA24[/ame]


----------



## way2tense

spent some time with 'divine intervention' recently...
had forgotten about this one...forgotten how good it really was...

the last slayer album as far as im concerned.



Fictional Reality - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Great selection, 2tense ! It’s funny you said that about Slayer as that is the last album of theirs I ever purchased and was into !


----------



## Marshall

Softening it up a bit with a little AC/DC. My favorite tune by the Young bros., love the slam of the power chords for the first 30 seconds and the high energy riff that takes over does kick some serious ass for “hard rock”. 

[ame]https://youtu.be/ww40RmFNsNo[/ame]


----------



## way2tense

Marshall said:


> Softening it up a bit with a little AC/DC. My favorite tune by the Young bros., love the slam of the power chords for the first 30 seconds and the high energy riff that takes over does kick some serious ass for “hard rock”.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ww40RmFNsNo



i was listening to "back in black" when i was 10...


----------



## way2tense

bon scott...


Touch Too Much - YouTube


----------



## way2tense

went back and listened to "persistence of time" too...



Blood - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

Man I haven’t heard that in forever. Had some decent punch to it !

Bass legend Steve Harris (whose daughter is a smokin’ hot singer in her own right) tearing it up here ! 

[ame]https://youtu.be/ph8vsOCswQ8[/ame]


----------



## Marshall

Warrior is at it again !

[ame]https://youtu.be/lK3hkQuM2mw[/ame]


----------



## Marshall

I must be softening up a tad !   


YouTube


----------



## Marshall

One of the classic speed metal tunes of all-time. The Mighty Chuck at the helm, 2:40-3:20, perhaps the best "speed run" in a song in thrash history. 


"Left To Die" Performed by Death - October 1988 - YouTube


----------



## Marshall

A pretty good black metal effort by Darkthrone 


Darkthrone - Under a Funeral Moon - YouTube


----------

